# 2012 Braves.



## drhunter1

What are their chances?


----------



## bfriendly

I haven't seen them yet, but have been getting a few updates from the Wife and her FB stuff...........we got a new shortstop a new pitcher, but Freeman will be out for a bit.............

Dont have  a clue what they look like yet, but MAN AM I PSYCHED! Cannot wait til opening day!


----------



## Gasbag

Incorrect, bfriendly, Freeman should be back by the end of the week.  There is a rookie shortstop by the name of Pastornicky who won't do much with the bat, but also won't strike out 1/3 of the time like our SS last year.  No new pitcher so to speak.  I think Minor will win the #5 slot.  One of the rookies could grab that one as well.  Teheran and Delgado got shelled their first outings yesterday, so they have some work to do to make the team.

I think the Braves have as good a team as they have had in a long time.  Freeman in his second year should be better than his rookie season.  Heyward needs to bounce back, and we need 130 games out of Chipper.  If we get that, the Braves will be in the thick of things come September.


----------



## Da Possum

If everyone is healthy; they should be pretty good this year


----------



## DSGB

hdm03 said:


> If everyone is healthy; they should be pretty good this year



That's the key. If everyone stays healthy and plays up to their potential, there's no reason they shouldn't make the playoffs. Yes, they are pretty much the same team from last year, with a rookie SS and no D Lowe. Before their monumental collapse in September, they had the third best record in the bigs.

Already got my tickets to the home opener!


----------



## livetohunt

Same results..different year...Until Braves mgmt. pulls their wallet out nothing will change. I understand they don't have alot of free money because Atlanta is not a baseball town...Supply and demand.


----------



## WestGaJohn

Well, one thing's for sure, if Uggla disappears for 1/2 the season again, they still won't be any closer than they were last year.  I can't see how they enter this season still believing that 1) Matt Diaz is a major league outfielder or 2) that Chipper Jones will play even half the year.  When Chipper kills over, they'll move Prado over to 3b & they'll be stuck with no production from at least one outfield spot, maybe two (depending on wether Heyword is any good or not).


----------



## arrendale8105

livetohunt said:


> Same results..different year...Until Braves mgmt. pulls their wallet out nothing will change. I understand they don't have alot of free money because Atlanta is not a baseball town...Supply and demand.



This^^ as much as i wish otherwise


----------



## grunt0331

Slim to none and slim's on vacation.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

After last record breaking Sept. collapse of losing, unfortunately they'll have lots to prove to fans.  That 18 to 3 loss to Detroit a couple days ago was disappointing but yesterday's 10 to 5 win over Houston was encouraging.  

It's the same thing & same word every year, but sustained consistent performance of winning will be a bright light for the Braves this season. 


http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/scoreboard/index.jsp#date=3/4/2012 


Anyway, Go Braves!


----------



## drhunter1

Bleacher report has them finishing 4th. Marlins 1st, Phillies 2nd.

Wren has staked his job on this IMO because he did little to nothing to improve this team in the off season. He thinks this team (same as last year basically) is still the team to get it done.

I just don't see it, but would love to be pleasently surprised.


----------



## tcward

Slim to none.....


----------



## Horns

Chipper is already on the shelf with a thigh issue.


----------



## T Tolbert

I'm excited going to see the in Boston in June hope they are on a winning streak.


----------



## emusmacker

They'll suck as usual, and next yr the Braves fans will be saying, "this is the yr". LOL, pretty funny.

Chipper already hurt, hmmm and some actually say he's not overrated.  Hey Doc holiday23 what's your "scoop" on the Bravos?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

livetohunt said:


> Same results..different year...Until Braves mgmt. pulls their wallet out nothing will change. I understand they don't have alot of free money because Atlanta is not a baseball town...Supply and demand.



Nail hit squarely on the Head!!!!! Just another year full of promise for the Braves to not live up to the hype. They have fallen short so many times when they should have been better that I don't pay them much attention anymore. This isn't college football...PUT A WINNER ON THE FIELD if you want my money


----------



## Ace1313

As long as the Braves are content on being a AAA team without any real All-Star talent we are looking at a return of the 70-80's types of seasons.  People don't want to come to Atl to watch the same guys they can watch in Gwin for cheaper.


----------



## DSGB

Sounds like a bunch of fair weather fans in here. 

How do any of you expect the Braves to raise their payroll and compete with the likes of the Yanks, BoSox, Cards, etc. if no one is going to the games?  THAT is the problem with professional sports in Atlanta. 

The Cubs haven't been to the WS in how long? They STILL sell out their games. 

Until "fans" start packing the stands at the Ted, don't expect them to start shelling out more money. Where do you think that money comes from? The park may be named after him, but TT isn't around to throw money at this team anymore.


----------



## DSGB

Compare the attendance numbers with payroll. Braves attendance has been middle of the pack, even during the later years of their run of division titles. The payroll, however, has been mid to near the top during those same years. Why keep spending the money if they can't get a return on their investment?


----------



## emusmacker

I agree with you somewhat.  But when the Braves were winning their division they were selling out more games.  Plus, the cubbies have a legacy and legendary status, and will always attract fans, but Atlanta, well when you suck and just can't finish the job, then people get tired of it and stop going.


----------



## stringmusic

emusmacker said:


> I agree with you somewhat.  But when the Braves were winning their division they were selling out more games.  Plus, the cubbies have a legacy and legendary status, and will always attract fans, but Atlanta,* well when you suck and just can't finish the job*, then people get tired of it and stop going.



Along with 95% of baseball. There are only a handful of teams that compete for a title year after year.


----------



## emusmacker

Yep and those are the teams that usually sell out their stands too.


----------



## paddlin samurai

I think we show our young talent in the minors during spring training and then we pull the plug to get a 25/95 guy-  might lose two and Prad but we need a bat in the worse way.


----------



## sportsman18

the braves will do well. then choke at the end. like always


----------



## KyDawg

Well, we have a SS that cant hit & so far this spring cant field. Mcann has eye problems, Heyward seems to have been a flash in the pan, Diaz is not a major league outfielder, Chipper is not getting any younger, and if Uggla hits like he did last year, well could be back to the 80,s. I hope not because I have been through that. Yall remember the 80's dont you, that was when you called  & asked what time does the game start, & they said what time can you be here.


----------



## DSGB

It's looking like Pastornicky will have some competition for the starting job at SS. Andrelton Simmons is showing off his defensive skills, but has to prove he can hit big league pitching.


----------



## bkl021475

I'm gonna be optomistic, but I haven't seen where we have improved enough to be any better than last season. Hopefully I'm wrong, but we have to score some runs, because the pitching isn't that bad!


----------



## Gasbag

Well, a 1-10 start to the spring is not very uplifting.  Hopefully they start putting it together by the time the season starts.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, the severe losing record this year so far continues to be disappointing.  At least the Braves played a close 1-run losing game to St. Louis today but tied with hits at 9.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

DSGB said:


> Sounds like a bunch of fair weather fans in here.
> 
> How do any of you expect the Braves to raise their payroll and compete with the likes of the Yanks, BoSox, Cards, etc. if no one is going to the games?  THAT is the problem with professional sports in Atlanta.
> 
> The Cubs haven't been to the WS in how long? They STILL sell out their games.
> 
> Until "fans" start packing the stands at the Ted, don't expect them to start shelling out more money. Where do you think that money comes from? The park may be named after him, but TT isn't around to throw money at this team anymore.



I think the problem is you expecting Atlanta to support a marginal product, the only thing Atlanta residents (true Southerners not Carpet bagger Yankees) will support no matter what win or loose is college sports. Pro sports is not that, they are offering me a product, if its not a good product I will not buy it. I wish my customers would support me if my product slips or if/when I'm not in the discussion of the best in my profession in this area.


----------



## drhunter1

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I think the problem is you expecting Atlanta to support a marginal product, the only thing Atlanta residents (true Southerners not Carpet bagger Yankees) will support no matter what win or loose is college sports. Pro sports is not that, they are offering me a product, if its not a good product I will not buy it. I wish my customers would support me if my product slips or if/when I'm not in the discussion of the best in my profession in this area.



Well, you're gonna hear about the 14 straight years (with only one world series I might add) for saying that. Just get prepared for that claptrap. It's coming. Wait for it....

I love the Braves and wish with all my heart that they would set expectations commensurate with winning towns like Philly, Boston, NY etc.

Heck, the Florida Marlins have 2 WS wins with much less appearances.  Just think about that for a moment. 

In NY if the Yanks don't win the WS, they deem the season to be TOTAL FAILURE. Thats not the case with the Braves or most of the Braves fans. No  they can't win the WS every year, but that doesn't mean that they should accept not winning as just another day at the park. That mentality drives me crazy.

It's all about the mindset. Nothing fairweather about that.


----------



## emusmacker

drhunter1 said:


> Well, you're gonna hear about the 14 straight years (with only one world series I might add) for saying that. Just get prepared for that claptrap. It's coming. Wait for it....
> 
> I love the Braves and wish with all my heart that they would set expectations commensurate with winning towns like Philly, Boston, NY etc.
> 
> Heck, the Florida Marlins have 2 WS wins with much less appearances.  Just think about that for a moment.
> 
> In NY if the Yanks don't win the WS, they deem the season to be TOTAL FAILURE. Thats not the case with the Braves or most of the Braves fans. No  they can't win the WS every year, but that doesn't mean that they should accept not winning as just another day at the park. That mentality drives me crazy.
> 
> It's all about the mindset. Nothing fairweather about that.



Dang man, you actually said that very well.  You're right, if the Yankees don't win the WS then it's a failure, why because they do not expect to lose. And their fans ain't scared to voice thier opinions either.

But the fans of the weaker teams that accept mediocrity will always try to use the lame excuse that the Yankees have a higher payroll than the Braves, well guess what, true, but you they also sell out every game, even in losing yrs.  Braves fans just accept a .500 season, and have no problem with their man crush hero Chipper who is PAST his prime, but yet keeps HANGING out and not playing baseball.


----------



## DSGB

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I think the problem is you expecting Atlanta to support a marginal product, the only thing Atlanta residents (true Southerners not Carpet bagger Yankees) will support no matter what win or loose is college sports. Pro sports is not that, they are offering me a product, if its not a good product I will not buy it. I wish my customers would support me if my product slips or if/when I'm not in the discussion of the best in my profession in this area.



My point was that the fans don't support the team regardless of how well they are doing, then expect them to spend big money. Yes, Atlanta residents are poor fans. Hopefully the Braves don't follow the Thrashers out of town.



drhunter1 said:


> Well, you're gonna hear about the 14 straight years (with only one world series I might add) for saying that. Just get prepared for that claptrap. It's coming. Wait for it....
> 
> I love the Braves and wish with all my heart that they would set expectations commensurate with winning towns like Philly, Boston, NY etc.
> 
> Heck, the Florida Marlins have 2 WS wins with much less appearances.  Just think about that for a moment.
> 
> In NY if the Yanks don't win the WS, they deem the season to be TOTAL FAILURE. Thats not the case with the Braves or most of the Braves fans. No  they can't win the WS every year, but that doesn't mean that they should accept not winning as just another day at the park. That mentality drives me crazy.
> 
> It's all about the mindset. Nothing fairweather about that.



Yes, the mighty Phillies with the same amount of WS titles as the Braves in the last 20 years.

The Marlins? Well, I'm sure you'd just love to win the WS and then dump your whole roster - twice. Winning is all that matters, right? Their fans have been showing up in droves since winning those two titles.



emusmacker said:


> Dang man, you actually said that very well.  You're right, if the Yankees don't win the WS then it's a failure, why because they do not expect to lose. And their fans ain't scared to voice thier opinions either.
> 
> But the fans of the weaker teams that accept mediocrity will always try to use the lame excuse that the Yankees have a higher payroll than the Braves, well guess what, true, but you they also sell out every game, even in losing yrs.  Braves fans just accept a .500 season, and have no problem with their man crush hero Chipper who is PAST his prime, but yet keeps HANGING out and not playing baseball.



Nobody said anyone should expect to lose, did they? 

Isn't that the whole point of my posts? If Braves fans want to be like the Yankees, BoSox, etc., then they need to start supporting their team, even in losing years.


----------



## paddlin samurai

I usually feel good about spring training but not this year- just cant put a finger on it.  Hopefully it will all come together.


----------



## stringmusic

bkl021475 said:


> I'm gonna be optomistic, but I haven't seen where we have improved enough to be any better than last season. Hopefully I'm wrong, but we have to score some runs, because the pitching isn't that bad!



I agree with your optimism. I think if we have about the same season we had last year, but don't implode in September, we will win betweem 92-95 games and at least make the playoffs with a wild card birth. After that, well, my optimism starts to fade.


----------



## stringmusic

Gasbag said:


> Well, a 1-10 start to the spring is not very uplifting.  Hopefully they start putting it together by the time the season starts.



Don't worry at all about spring games, there were players running in the outfield a couple of days ago while a game was going on, nobody really takes the games seriously.


----------



## emusmacker

The Braves fans do support their team, every yr they start these silly threads and make silly comments about how much their team has improved, and how certain lame overrated players are hall of famers yet can't play a whole season and then get all bent out of shape when someones tries hard to enlighten them that the Braves SUCK.  Period, end of story.


----------



## riprap

emusmacker said:


> The Braves fans do support their team, every yr they start these silly threads and make silly comments about how much their team has improved, and how certain lame overrated players are hall of famers yet can't play a whole season and then get all bent out of shape when someones tries hard to enlighten them that the Braves SUCK.  Period, end of story.



Why is it always so cool to bash the home team? Some people really go out on a limb when they select their teams. Yankees, Dale Earnhardt, Boston Celtics, Notre Dame, Pittsburg Steelers, Duke. What do you do, look for the team that has the most wins in their sport and pull for them?


----------



## westcobbdog

good grapefruit comeback win for Bravos last night, Heyward went Yard late.


----------



## Mossyhead

he and uggla homered off the mighty strasburg. Teheran looked as good as any 21 year old has ever looked, and Delgado looked lights out to.  Wren is doing his job well. The only flaw in his system was hiring Fredi Gonzalez.  The future seems to look like the teams of the 90's......superior pitching wins in this league.  One of the reasons why the Phillies are still favored because of their lights out pitching. My mother always said patience is a virtue.....Good things are on the horizon. GO BRAVES!!


----------



## emusmacker

riprap said:


> Why is it always so cool to bash the home team? Some people really go out on a limb when they select their teams. Yankees, Dale Earnhardt, Boston Celtics, Notre Dame, Pittsburg Steelers, Duke. What do you do, look for the team that has the most wins in their sport and pull for them?



Why do you not like other teams?  let me guess you're a Tech/UGA fan ( you have to root for both of them because they're both home teams), bill Elliott fan, Atlanta Hawks fan, Falcons fan, Braves fan. 

I chose the teams I like as a kid and have stuck with them. just so you know, my fav NFL team is the Raiders. Been a LOOONNNGG time since they were respectable.  and several other teams with more rings that I could have "band wagonned", but chose the Raiders cause liked their style of football.  The Falcons played pretty boy football then and still do now, so I don't like them. 

yes I'm a Yankee fan, have been since a kid, it's a long story but basically the baseball cards I collected were mostly Yankee players, and as a little baseball player I always dreamed of playing in Yankee stadium. No reaon to really get excited about the Braves then nor now. 

College basketball is Tarheels, had a cousin go there and he talked about went to basketball games, also liked Dean Smith as a coach, again bunch of other teams with more titles to choose from, and AGAIN UGA nor Tech was very interesting.  Still ain't

I do like the Dawgs, but the Hurricanes were my first college team, don't reall like college football as much as pro.

Dale Earnhardt because he was a driver that never quit even when his car was sub par he would find a way ti win or have a great finish. Also he was a big time hunter and supproted NRA and hunting organizations.  Never whined and made excuses for his actions and NEVER RAN AWAY from another driver.  Loved his attitude and determination.  Elliot, well never liked Ford and most of his fans acted like he was the greates ever becaus ehe won the most popular driver award soo many yrs in a row.   Yay, hooray, 1 championship and from Ga and talked slower than a snail crawls that I really never could like him.

honestly I have no problem with the home teams, but I also ain't gonna jump ship from my childhood favs just to go along with the "NORM" and root for the home team. This is America, and I have the right to choose any team I want.


----------



## emusmacker

Hmmm? very inetersting.


----------



## Gasbag

The Braves haven't sucked in a long time!!!!  Anyone that went to a game in the 80s can tell you that.  I can remember being able to walk up to the box office and get tickets on the row behind the on deck circle.  Do they underachieve?  Yes they absolutely do.  No reason to go running to the Yankees or Phillies.  It could be worse, we could be cheering for Seattle or Pittsburgh.  Altanta will be a good team this year, and if everyone pitches in, they could even win some games in the playoffs.  A positive attitude is ALWAYS better than a negative one.


----------



## emusmacker

Uhhh, yes they have sucked for a while now.  Course I'm a biased Yankees fan, so what do I know about how bad a team sucks?


----------



## Gasbag

Uhhhhh, no they haven't.  Yankees have the money to go out and get the big boy free agents, pay them hundreds of millions of dollars, and then not win the World Series.  You can't do that in Atlanta anymore since Ted Turner sold the team.  Sucking to me would be finishing in the bottom half of the NL East, and that hasn't happened in a while.  Maybe sucking to you is not making the playoffs, but it is not to me.


----------



## emusmacker

yea, when you're used to winning ALOT more than losing, then sucking means not making the playoffs.  But if I was a Braves fan, I could see how I could be used to not making the playoffs. when you're used to it, it gets common place.


----------



## riprap

The Yankees have an all-star line up and still don't make it to the world series. The Yankees should win it all every year, and when they don't, that is what i call a loser and underachiever.


----------



## westcobbdog

emusmacker said:


> yea, when you're used to winning ALOT more than losing, then sucking means not making the playoffs.  But if I was a Braves fan, I could see how I could be used to not making the playoffs. when you're used to it, it gets common place.



Braves fans used to not making the playoffs? Huh? 15 years or so in a row, we kinda got very used to making the places. To heck with the dad gum Yankees.


----------



## tpj070

I cant wait for things to kick off means summer and more baseball is right around the corner


----------



## riprap

Come on Braves. Can't wait to watch something good on TV in the evenings.


----------



## emusmacker

riprap said:


> Come on Braves. Can't wait to watch something good on TV in the evenings.



LOL, wanna watch something good in the evenings?  american pickers is alot more entertaining than the Braves.


----------



## emusmacker

riprap said:


> The Yankees have an all-star line up and still don't make it to the world series. The Yankees should win it all every year, and when they don't, that is what i call a loser and underachiever.



How many Yankees went to the all star game last yr. 

You jealous bro? 

Trust me that is a LAME arguement that only the pipsqueak Braves fans LOVE to use. I guess ya'll are satisfied with Slippy Jones getting paid ALOT of money and not playing.  Like I said, they suck and always will, and Braves fans just get excited when they clear.500.


----------



## emusmacker

You know, when it comes to sports or most anything in life, the best equipment usually costs more than cheap equipment.  Ex. Yankees-26 World series

Braves- 1 LOL. heck they probably could have kept Teiera if they had offered him a little money, but he nows has a WS ring. Thanks Braves, like it when ya'll pass up real talent and keep washed up talent like Slipper.


----------



## Tvveedie

Go Bravos and to heck with the rest.  I'm sure all the negative commenters remember back when they actually won the WS.  How many of you folks were shouting from the mountaintop in Spring training about how devastatingly awesome the Braves were going to be that year?  How many sat right there and said, "Hey, this Sid Bream is so athletic looking and such a speedy player, he will probably beat a throw to home plate to win the Series!"  

I'm sure these "predictions" are comparable to calling the Psychic Friends Network for insight.


----------



## riprap

emusmacker said:


> How many Yankees went to the all star game last yr.
> 
> You jealous bro?
> 
> Trust me that is a LAME arguement that only the pipsqueak Braves fans LOVE to use. I guess ya'll are satisfied with Slippy Jones getting paid ALOT of money and not playing.  Like I said, they suck and always will, and Braves fans just get excited when they clear.500.



How many Yankees played in the WS last year? O that's right at the house watching with the Braves. Maybe yall can shoot up and be competitive this season.


----------



## DSGB

emusmacker said:


> I guess ya'll are satisfied with Slippy Jones getting paid ALOT of money and not playing.



Guess what? He played in more games than A-Roid last year and the last three years combined. 



emusmacker said:


> Thanks Braves, like it when ya'll pass up real talent and keep washed up talent like Slipper.



Andruw Jones?


----------



## riprap

DSGB said:


> Guess what? He played in more games than A-Roid last year and the last three years combined.
> 
> 
> 
> Andruw Jones?



A-roid.


----------



## Tvveedie

Chipper's been burnin the candle at both ends for years.  How many kids that man got?  He looks youthful for the amount of mileage on his odometer.  Again, if Bream can chug it around the pads so can Chipples.


----------



## drhunter1

riprap said:


> How many Yankees played in the WS last year? O that's right at the house watching with the Braves. Maybe yall can shoot up and be competitive this season.



Not if they don't get some pitching. After Sabathia, they suck.


----------



## emusmacker

riprap said:


> How many Yankees played in the WS last year? O that's right at the house watching with the Braves. Maybe yall can shoot up and be competitive this season.



0 yankees palyed int he world series last yr.

seriously that's all you got?



Here's a lil factual info for you.

there has never been a confirmed Yankee player that has been caught using steroids. They were taking the roids before they EVER came to the Yanks,  Pettite=Astros, Clemens( who has never been proven positive yet)= Astros.  Name me one that was EVER tested positive for roids that was playiong for the Yankees when they actually took the roids.  Then get back with me.


If you're gonna try a rebuttal at least post a factual accusation. 

typical Braves fan, struggling for a comeback and trying to defend their suckiness.


----------



## emusmacker

DSGB said:


> Guess what? He played in more games than A-Roid last year and the last three years combined.
> 
> 
> 
> Andruw Jones?



Guess what, I think Pay Rod is over paid and needs to go too. He has great defense but is accident prone.  Never liked him.

Andruw Jones?  really. He is the best centerfielder the Braves have had in a while.


----------



## riprap

emusmacker said:


> 0 yankees palyed int he world series last yr.
> 
> seriously that's all you got?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a lil factual info for you.
> 
> there has never been a confirmed Yankee player that has been caught using steroids. They were taking the roids before they EVER came to the Yanks,  Pettite=Astros, Clemens( who has never been proven positive yet)= Astros.  Name me one that was EVER tested positive for roids that was playiong for the Yankees when they actually took the roids.  Then get back with me.
> 
> 
> If you're gonna try a rebuttal at least post a factual accusation.
> 
> typical Braves fan, struggling for a comeback and trying to defend their suckiness.



That's all I need. You brought up all-stars. Too bad all those all stars got beat.

Yea I know they just all stopped shooting up when they joined the Yanks. I pretty sure i saw a rod with a Yankees jersey on when he announced. If you believe everything you write then you are a yankee.


----------



## emusmacker

Yes and Pettite had on a Yank uniform when he announced, but it was before he came over.

Don't take my word for it, search it and see. Otherwise you're calling me a liar, and that makes you sound like a Yankee. So before you call me out, PLEASE get the FACTs straight. Thanks.


----------



## emusmacker

Oh yea, How many Yanks were on the All star team last yr?  another FACT for you. All Stars are voted on by the PEOPLE, not the performance. 

Don't hate just cause your team blows.


----------



## riprap

So all-stars are voted by people not actual performance. How many people live in NY?

Your comments are 1st class.

BTW, hmmmmmm I guess these are lies...
http://www.erikjheels.com/980.html


----------



## riprap

Go Braves. Let's get the season started.


----------



## emusmacker

riprap said:


> So all-stars are voted by people not actual performance. How many people live in NY?
> 
> Your comments are 1st class.
> 
> BTW, hmmmmmm I guess these are lies...
> http://www.erikjheels.com/980.html



AGAIN, every name mentioned was never actually proven to have taken steroids while playing in a Yankees uniform. They took them before they came over.

Either way you won't believe me, and I really don't care. 

The Braves will always be second fiddle to the real baseball team.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In the previous 2 games, Freddie Freeman's 4 HR's (2 in each of 2 games) is encouraging, along with another HR today with the game tied at 5 with the NY Yankees after 10 innings.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Disappointed that it looks like I will not be able to watch the Braves on public OTA TV until their 1st home games on Friday, April 13th on PTV. 

Hope things improve for them this season. 

Here's the April 2012 TV & Radio broadcast schedule:  



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/schedule/broadcast/index.jsp?c_id=atl 


Schedule Broadcast Information

Date	Opponent	Time (ET)	TV	Radio


April


Saturday, April 7	@NY Mets	1:10 PM	SPSO	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5

Sunday, April 8	@NY Mets	1:10 PM	SPSO	WNNX 100.5WCNN 680, WLBA 1130 (Sp.)

Monday, April 9	@Houston	8:05 PM	FSS	WNNX 100.5WCNN 680

Tuesday, April 10	@Houston	8:05 PM	FSS	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5

Wednesday, April 11	@Houston	8:05 PM	FSS	WNNX 100.5WCNN 680

Friday, April 13	vs. Milwaukee	7:35 PM	PTV, MLBN, FSS	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5


Saturday, April 14	vs. Milwaukee	7:10 PM	PTV, FSS, MLBN	WNNX 100.5WCNN 680

Sunday, April 15	vs. Milwaukee	1:35 PM	SPSO	WNNX 100.5WCNN 680, WLBA 1130 (Sp.)

Monday, April 16	vs. NY Mets	7:10 PM	FSS	WNNX 100.5WCNN 680

Tuesday, April 17	vs. NY Mets	7:10 PM	FSS	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5

Wednesday, April 18	vs. NY Mets	12:10 PM	SPSO	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5

Thursday, April 19	@Arizona	9:40 PM	SPSO	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5

Friday, April 20	@Arizona	9:40 PM	PTV, FSS	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5


Saturday, April 21	@Arizona	8:10 PM	PTV, FSS	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5

Sunday, April 22	@Arizona	4:10 PM	FSS	WNNX 100.5WCNN 680, WLBA 1130 (Sp.)

Monday, April 23	@LA Dodgers	10:10 PM	FSS	WNNX 100.5WCNN 680

Tuesday, April 24	@LA Dodgers	10:10 PM	SPSO	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5

Wednesday, April 25	@LA Dodgers	10:10 PM	SPSO	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5

Friday, April 27	vs. Pittsburgh	7:35 PM	PTV, FSS	WNNX 100.5WCNN 680


Saturday, April 28	vs. Pittsburgh	7:10 PM	PTV, FSS	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5

Sunday, April 29	vs. Pittsburgh	1:35 PM	SPSO	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5, WLBA 1130 (Sp.)

Monday, April 30	vs. Pittsburgh	7:10 PM	SPSO	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry to see the Braves not win a game & get swept by the NY Mets. Hope Atlanta does better in Houston & hope they get their 1st win of the season while not waiting until their 1st home game series.


----------



## drhunter1

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Sorry to see the Braves not win a game & get swept by the NY Mets. Hope Atlanta does better in Houston & hope they get their 1st win of the season while not waiting until their 1st home game series.



I must say Born, you are overly postive about the Braves this season. The pitching is overated and the offense... well it is what it is. You can hope all ya want to but it aint gonna happen. I hate it, but they aren't built to win. Sorry.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

drhunter1 said:


> I must say Born, you are overly postive about the Braves this season. The pitching is overated and the offense... well it is what it is. You can hope all ya want to but it aint gonna happen. I hate it, but they aren't built to win. Sorry.



Yep, you're probably right.  Honestly, most folks are way more confident in the Braves than I am which is really worse than it appears & I do not keep up much with baseball.  

Heard Sunday night on the local Atlanta TV sports news reports that the 0-3 loss start this season ties with one of the worse starts since the 1983 start of the Braves season, along with the Braves finished their spring training season in Florida at 25th for runs & 27th for hits. 

Unfortunately, tonight in Houston is close to the end & looking like another loss by Atlanta.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking at the online scoreboard, appears Chipper Jones going 2 for 3 so far tonight with a 3-run HR is helping pick the Braves up & so far stay in the lead 5 to 2 in the top of the 7th inning.


----------



## drhunter1

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looking at the online scoreboard, appears Chipper Jones going 2 for 3 so far tonight with a 3-run HR is helping pick the Braves up & so far stay in the lead 5 to 2 in the top of the 7th inning.



They tried to give it away but they finally won. It was a nice win, but the problem is that in 10 to 15 days, Chipper will be out for a couple of weeks prompting another losing streak.


----------



## DSGB

Glad to see Chipper back and contributing to the first win of the season. Schafer tested that knee early and Chipper showed he can still make that play better than just about anyone.


----------



## Barry Duggan

It's like they just cannot win without Chipper being in the line up. Like they don't have any direction, and just don't know how to get it done.


----------



## KyDawg

If only Chipper was 30 again and maybe we had Glavine and Maddox back, with possibly Pendelton, oh I forgot those days are gone forever and we dont spen the big $$ anymore, guess it dont hurt to dream.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win with now having a little 2-game winning streak with both having double digit hits & now coming back with a little bit of momentum for their 1st Atlanta home series this weekend.


----------



## DSGB

Good situational hitting last night. Keep those bats warm and build off the momentum going into the first home stand.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves on winning their home opener & 3rd win in a row against last year's Central Division Champs.  Glad the bats are hitting with McCann going 4 for 5 with a HR (4 of the 14 hits for Atlanta).  Sorry Chipper did not play but hope the swelling in his knee gets better soon.


----------



## riprap

Back to .500. Same as the almighty Yankees. Hmmmm.


----------



## WestGaHunter

Braves are going to have a tough time this year. But I am still going to root for them.


----------



## irishleprechaun

have they been on TV the last 2 nights?  I can't find them on dish...


----------



## KyDawg

Fox sports south if you get it. Minor looked Major tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

irishleprechaun said:


> have they been on TV the last 2 nights?  I can't find them on dish...



See Post #69 above for the broadcast schedule & web link for the Braves games.  

Just like this weekend, the next 2 weekends again Atlanta's games on Fri. & Sat. are on PTV Ch. 17 (WPCH Peachtree TV) on free OTA antenna public TV.  



Minor pitched a great game for the 4th win in a row, also winning 2 series in a row.  The local Atlanta TV news sports reported at one time Minor retired 18 batters in a row.  Both teams bats were relatively quiet for the low scoring game.  Glad home games are doing them some good.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves in winning their 5th game in a row & sweeping  the Brewers.  Good to have Atlanta get back to a winning record with 1 win ahead of their losses.


----------



## riprap

Get swept, win series, sweep. Good to get things going in the right direction.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves finally winning a game tonight by 6 runs, 9 to 3, against the NY Mets & breaking the magic spell of 4 straight wins they had over Atlanta.


----------



## riprap

Time to win another series tomorrow.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

riprap said:


> Time to win another series tomorrow.



Yep, I hope so.  Heard on the local TV sports news this evening reminding us that tomorrow is an early game during lunch starting at 12:10pm.

"Wednesday, April 18	vs. NY Mets	12:10 PM	SPSO	WCNN 680WNNX 100.5"


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking at the online scoreboard, the Braves have scored 2 or more runs in 6 of 8 innings going into the top of the 9th leading 14 to 6, but both teams are hitting well with Atlanta having 15 (includes 3 HR's) & NY Mets having 14 hits.


----------



## riprap

Looking good.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves are starting their road trip well with a 16 hit slugfest 10-2 win over the D-Backs in AZ while Freeman goes 3 for 5 with 2 HR's & 5 RBI's & Minor's pitching smoke 'em out with  8 innings that included 9 SO's, according to the online scoreboard box score details.  Hope Atlanta keeps is going & is ready to play the hot Dodgers after the weekend.


----------



## DSGB

Freeman is hot! Three homers, six extra-base hits, and 10 RBIs in the last three games!

Another stellar performance by Minor.


----------



## westcobbdog

man we need our starters to really do their thing, don't overtax the bullpen. Bravos looking good..think we play the yanks soon, ready to beat them down.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Freeman has finally started to produce (for the Braves and my fantasy team.)

I think he got the picture when I benched him last week and shopped him in a trade.


----------



## emusmacker

westcobbdog said:


> man we need our starters to really do their thing, don't overtax the bullpen. Bravos looking good..think we play the yanks soon, ready to beat them down.



I plan on being at 1 one of those games. We play the Braves 6 games this season, wanna make a lil wager that the Yanks winn the most of those 6 games?


Well do ya?


----------



## DSGB

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Freeman has finally started to produce (for the Braves and my fantasy team.)
> 
> I think he got the picture when I benched him last week and shopped him in a trade.


----------



## Da Possum

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Freeman has finally started to produce (for the Braves and my fantasy team.)
> 
> I think he got the picture when I benched him last week and shopped him in a trade.



He mentioned that in his post game interview last night


----------



## Mossyhead

Dont look now folks, the Braves lead the national league in runs scored....who woulda thunk it? Haters are always gonna hate


----------



## KyDawg

I had a wierd dream last night that the Braves scored 33 runs in the last 3 games. Must have been something I ate. 33 runs can you believe anything so far fetched,  I am still laughing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

KyDawg said:


> I had a wierd dream last night that the Braves scored 33 runs in the last 3 games. Must have been something I ate. 33 runs can you believe anything so far fetched,  I am still laughing.



Yep, I would never guessed or expected that.  Even more tougher to believe after the Braves win again tonight 9-1 with 12 hits & Freeman going 3 for 4 with 2 RBI's, to have a 4th win in a row & winning 9 of the last 10 games, now scoring 42 runs in the last 4 games.


----------



## paddlin samurai

great game last night.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Unfortunately looking at the online box score info, Sunday's Diamondback 5-run 2nd inning was a killer for the 4-6 loss with AZ's Parra Grand Slam off Delgado (6 SO's in 5.1 innings), otherwise the 10-hit Braves (Bourn going 3 for 3) could've won the sweep, but at least they won the 4-game series on the road.  Hope Atlanta can carry on some good hitting & winning momentum against the hot LA Dodgers starting today to continue their road trip out West, which they are really gonna need.


----------



## DSGB

Never walk the pitcher, especially with the bases loaded.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Kimbrel was NASTY saturday night.  Loved it.

Delgado is still young and he will make mistakes.  I'll still take what he gives us from the #5 spot all day long.  

I'm kinda thinking when Huddy comes back that JJ is going to go on the DL.  I don't think he's entirely healthy.


----------



## huntindawg

Randy might be throwing #5 for us right now, but he's not a #5-er.

I agree w/ you on JJ....be a terrible move on Wren and Gonzalez's part to move Randy back down when Huddy comes back.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Shoulda traded JJ at the AS break last year...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves winning the game & series with the Dodgers in the 9th inning with 3 runs.  I gotta say I was not expecting Atlanta to do that.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Sweet. I just couldn't stay up. Wish I had.


----------



## paddlin samurai

the new hitting coaches need a pat on the back, seems the boys are going opposite field now which is nice to see.


----------



## DSGB

Taking two out of three in LA was big. Our pitchers kept us in the game and the bats came alive in the late innings. 

Guerra is one tough hombre for taking that shot from McCann off his face and staying in the game.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

12 out of the last 15.

The Dawyers hadn't lost a home game yet this year.  Great job and I'm glad theyre coming home because I havent been getting enough sleep.


----------



## Les Miles

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 12 out of the last 15.
> 
> The Dawyers hadn't lost a home game yet this year.  Great job and I'm glad theyre coming home because I havent been getting enough sleep.



When is Smoltz and Maddux pitching next? I might want to watch a game or two.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Les Miles said:


> When is Smoltz and Maddux pitching next? I might want to watch a game or two.



they pitch right after they make cuts on Saturday at the Masters.


----------



## Les Miles

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> they pitch right after they make cuts on Saturday at the Masters.



Is Wohlers or Rocker the closer?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Les Miles said:


> Is Wohlers or Rocker the closer?



screw it... I never could tell them apart anyways...


----------



## Les Miles

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> screw it... I never could tell them apart anyways...


----------



## paddlin samurai

good they used Medlin to close it out tonight, gotta save CK


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad the Braves won with 10 hits & improved their home field record to 6-1.  With 1st place Washington losing, Atlanta is only 1 game behind 'em.


----------



## bfriendly

emusmacker said:


> I plan on being at 1 one of those games. We play the Braves 6 games this season, wanna make a lil wager that the Yanks winn the most of those 6 games?
> 
> 
> Well do ya?



Seems as though someone has been quiet over the last week, after being all over this BRAVES Thread, before the season even started.

I think the wager has already been set............even if its only for bragging rights........thats good enough.

Its gonna be a long season and all we need to do is stay in it...........

I really like the Chipper(Slipper) bashing............Maybe his performance is why it got soooooo quiet round here


I am the first to pounce on the fact that Chipper is getting older, tires quicker AND I am glad he has decided to Call it quits AFTER THIS season..........BUT, if I could think of a song for Chipper, the words would say something like

"Nobody Does it better........Makes me feel sad for the rest"

GO BRAVES!!


----------



## bfriendly

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Glad the Braves won with 10 hits & improved their home field record to 6-1.  With 1st place Washington losing, Atlanta is only 1 game behind 'em.



Way too soon to be celebrating, but YEA! This^^^^^


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking at the online scoreboard, nice game win by the Braves with Bourn going 3 for 4 & Hudson being back with 6 SO's in 5 innings. Looks like both teams had trouble converting runners on base to runs scored with RISP for Atlanta 1 for 11 & Pittsburgh 1 for 13.


----------



## riprap

Haven't seen much posting from the haterz.

 I have been pleasantly surprised about Heyward, but his average is starting to slip.


----------



## Nitram4891

Not much to be complaining about for Braves fans!  Pick up a win tonight for the six straight series win!


----------



## KyDawg

It was good to see Hudson back. If this starting rotation stays healthy, we will make some noise this fall.


----------



## Da Possum

Nitram4891 said:


> Pick up a win tonight for the six straight series win!



And the lead in our Division.......which I believe is the first time since last April!


----------



## Nitram4891

Never say never, especially in the 5th, McCann just tied it with a grand slam!  6-6


----------



## Horns

Pretty remarkable to get that many off Doc. Keep pouring it to him Braves!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

8-6


----------



## Nitram4891

Horns said:


> Pretty remarkable to get that many off Doc. Keep pouring it to him Braves!!!



Yep, sorry Resica, oh wait, nope, not sorry!  GO BRAVES!!!


----------



## WestGaJohn

I'm impressed so far. They have enough vets to be good & enough good, young players to scare some teams. There is a definite, noticeable change of mindset at the plate this year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to hear from folks watching the game on TV.  Since I don't have access to SportSouth TV, I'm keeping my eye on the web scoreboards.  Was scarey with the Braves starting the game off slow & giving up 6 runs, but must've been exciting watching Atlanta generating 8 runs in 2 innings & a total of 12 hits so far.  Glad McCann is out of his slump & delivering hits & runs/4 RBI's, esp. with that uncommon Grand Slam.


----------



## riprap

Phillies back on top.


----------



## Nitram4891

Braves tied it up at 12-12...this is one crazy ball game!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

13-12. Hang on!


----------



## riprap

13-13.


----------



## Nitram4891

Apparently keeping the lead tonight is just not going to happen...come on Bravos, one more!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, good to see the Braves keeping up matching the Phillies with 17 hits & tied at 13 runs in the bottom of the 9th.


----------



## KyDawg

Going to 10th


----------



## riprap

Somebody say something bad about the old man. Walk off 2 run hr for Chipper! Go Braves!


----------



## KyDawg

Way to go Chipper, homer wins game, cant believe that old man.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great comeback win for the Braves with 19 hits & 15 runs.  What a barn burner for hits & runs by both teams. Must've been a rocking game to watch on TV.


----------



## Nitram4891

WOW...my roomate was 3 rows behind the braves dugout, he doesn't even like baseball.  He does now!!!  Go Braves!


----------



## gacowboy

Chipper!!!! Go BRAVES!!!!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Just........ Wow.  That's about all you can say.  Long live Chipper Jones.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, thank God for Chipper!  When finishing his trip around the bases for his walk-off HR, he sure did draw a crowd & got a well deserved greeting from the team at home plate.

Maybe he will reconsider retiring next year & hang out with the team for next season as at least a pitch hitter.

Local TV sports news says Atlanta scored more runs tonight than their last 4 games all together.


----------



## DSGB

What.......a........game.........


----------



## Tim L

Thats one for the ages.


----------



## Da Possum

That was one heck of a game!


----------



## bfriendly

That was just SICK!

I had to hear the results on the radio this AM............but just now got to see it..........THAT, is why I record EVERY GAME with the 2 hour extension!!

I am floating High right now.........UNBELIEVABLE!

Does anyone else hear crickets in the back ground?


I do LOVE MY BRAVES!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough, slow start for Hudson giving up 5 runs in the 1st, but nice comeback, extra-inning, 19-hit finish for the win on the road out west to start their out of town trip.


----------



## paddlin samurai

I was wrong about Chipper, he is the glue.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

After another slow start against the Rockies with the Braves being down 6-0 after 2 innings, good to see Chipper's 5-RBI night to chip away at the lead then with Atlanta's 5-run 6th inning tying it up at 8-8.  Braves delivered a 4-run 7th inning to eventually have a 12-9 lead at the rain delay in the 8th inning after having a 14-hit game so far.  Hope Atlanta can hold on to the lead for the win in another great come back from behind.


----------



## bfriendly

paddlin samurai said:


> I was wrong about Chipper, he is the glue.



All is forgiven........He sure does have an impact......

I will go ahead and call a comeback win in the last game of the world series, with another walk-off homer by The man, The Professional, Larry "Chipper" Jones!

Gotta add, Levon Hernandez always drove me CRAZY!  Looks like he should be able to get blasted by any hitter up there, but he always seemed to shut the Braves down(usually).

Anywho, I am Glad he is on OUR TEAM!!  Levon is one of two Active Pitchers to have pitched more than 3000 Innings, with Jamie Moyer being the other; I finally got a Trivia Question right too

 Levon Finally gets his First Major League Save!  Congrats to Levon, GLAD you are a BRAVO!


----------



## paddlin samurai

Hey CM gets the save today....i guess everybody is going to get one before the season is over so we can save our young guns for the 8th and 9 inning.


----------



## riprap

Love it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not bad for the Braves getting an unexpected sweep in Colorado.


----------



## riprap

Braves tied for first in the east. Chipper with a great night at 3rd. Go Braves.


----------



## DSGB

Delgado pitched great, except for getting too much of the plate on that pitch to Soriano. They played solid defense behind him, especially that quick DP turned in the 8th by Wilson.


----------



## westcobbdog

Delgado looks like a star in the making..he has nice movement to his pitches,dude can hit a lick,too.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

westcobbdog said:


> Delgado looks like a star in the making..he has nice movement to his pitches,dude can hit a lick,too.



Its funny how a lot of times when you hear about a really hyped prospect, there seems to be another guy that comes along about the same time with less hype who is actually more MLB ready.  

Francouer got all the hype but McCann turned out to be the all star.  Minor had the hype but Beachy has pitched better.  And now, Teheran is the hyped prospect but Delgado is having more success.  (In fairness, though Delgado is a year ahead of Teheran.)


----------



## drhunter1

I'm gonna eat some crow boys. This team has been a pleasant surprise so far. There seems to be some hitting going on. Oh and look, a new hitting coach.

I am so enjoying watching the Phills stink it up. The Yanks too.


----------



## drhunter1

Looks like they couldn't hit the ball yesterday. Good thing they have the day off. They need it.


----------



## Resica

Nitram4891 said:


> Yep, sorry Resica, oh wait, nope, not sorry!  GO BRAVES!!!



What'd I miss!!  Go Phillies!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job Braves with 13-hits on a 2nd win over the Cardinals.


----------



## doenightmare

The Braves always play great in May - July. Don't get too excited just yet - they have to be hot in September and hopefully October. I do like the team but I liked it last year and we know how that turned out.  Don't want to be a buzz kill - just sayin'.


----------



## westcobbdog

doenightmare said:


> The Braves always play great in May - July. Don't get too excited just yet - they have to be hot in September and hopefully October. I do like the team but I liked it last year and we know how that turned out.  Don't want to be a buzz kill - just sayin'.



Doeboy your glass is always half empty...come on my man

Big game today with a chance to sweep the cards..Runs scored vs Runs against, Braves around +25, which is tremendous...Cards were +73! 
You might respond with those Cards are swinging the sticks, but they are walking more than anybody else in baseball. Combo of both. They have alot of clutch players, like Freese. Heck the cards were World Champs last year, why can't we be next?


----------



## paddlin samurai

This team may have what it takes to finish this year, did anyone see the Bourne interview in the postgame show?  Uggs was behind him mouthing " he is the man"- great team chemistry and with all the guys wanting Chipper to go out with a title...ya never know.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Watching the online MLB scoreboard, it sure got a little scarey with Martinez giving up 3-runs in the bottom of the 9th.  Good for the Braves on the road collecting today's win & sweeping last year's World MLB Champions, getting 3-RBI's from Heyward & 1st three batters (Bourn, Prado, Freeman) getting 2-hits each & Hanson getting 9-SO's in 5 innings.


----------



## riprap

I like it that when you watch the Braves this year and they get behind, you can still feel like they can pull it out.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Just heard on the local TV news & I doubled checked the MLB standings that Atlanta is in NL East Division 1st place by 0.5 game thanks to Cincinnati beating Washington today.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Freddie G needs to move Pasternicky up one spot in the line-up and let this kid run! He showed me something on the stolen base yesterday- great jump and good speed.

The N. East could be the best division in the Majors- we'll see.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Here's my only complaint. I love the Braves. Life long fan. But I listened to that goon on the radio call the game. He kept saying front door slider, back door slider, etc. 

Used to be you threw a curve ball. It broke side to side or dropped. You threw a slider. It either broke late or early but it was still a slider. A breaking pitch that breaks just inside o the corner is not a Backdoor pitch and if it breaks early and off the outside corner, it's not a front door pitch.

Maybe I'm just getting old but this is a relatively new phrase or phrases and I just find them silly.

Other than that, team is looking great.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I don't have any problem with the "back door, front door" terminology.  I think its descriptive and gives a better idea of what actually happened.  It is a relatively new phrase, though.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I get that Doc but I feel most of us are smart enough to know what a slider breaking outside looks like. Or maybe most aren't, which bothers me even more


----------



## drhunter1

riprap said:


> I like it that when you watch the Braves this year and they get behind, you can still feel like they can pull it out.



Yep. Last year when they scored 2 runs in the early innings you could pretty much bank on the fact that this was about it. Now it seems like 2 runs in the first is just the beginning.

Their approach at the plate is completely different. They are going out to make the starter throw quite a few pitches as opposed to last year when they had almost no approach and it was swing with wild abandon.

I like this new hitting coach. I think he's got them playing the game right.


----------



## westcobbdog

Send Minor down1 level for instruction and confidence. Time to take another look at Jurjens or whomever is next in line.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Minor definitely in need of some work.  Teheran or Jurrjens...  Or Livan...


----------



## westcobbdog

very happy with our hitting coach the white sox ran off!


----------



## Horns

Beachy was awesome tonight.


----------



## riprap

1st place in the east.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking at the online MLB scoreboard & just now hearing local Atlanta TV sports news about the Braves fine win tonight, glad to have Beachy with his 5th win & 1st complete game going 9 innings for a shutout & 12-hit offensive effort holding the Marlins to only 5-hits. I also thought I heard that Beachy had the lowest ERA going into the game & it's even lower now at 1.33.  I think this is the 3rd time the Braves have 1st place in the NL East by 0.5 games. 

Too bad Atlanta has inter-league games this weekend with Tampa Bay.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Bourn and Beachey are both awesome .
Love the way Prado is going the other way. Hayward is hanging tight. Uggla is having much better start to the season.Chipper being Chipper. Freeman flashing some glove and hitting with power. Reasons they are in first in a TOUGH division. Can't wait to see them against the Nats May 27th.
Go Braves!!


----------



## riprap

Twiggbuster said:


> Bourn and Beachey are both awesome .
> Love the way Prado is going the other way. Hayward is hanging tight. Uggla is having much better start to the season.Chipper being Chipper. Freeman flashing some glove and hitting with power. Reasons they are in first in a TOUGH division. Can't wait to see them against the Nats May 27th.
> Go Braves!!



I hope we can start taking care of the better teams in our division and not rely on others.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win by the Braves tonight & the Nationals helped by losing to put Atlanta 1.5 games ahead in 1st place.


----------



## riprap

Braves win again taking out the Rays and taking a 1.5 game lead in the east. The Rays are 2nd in their division while the Yankees are 4th. Go All-Stars.


----------



## riprap

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Nice win by the Braves tonight & the Nationals helped by losing to put Atlanta 1.5 games ahead in 1st place.



You cheated and posted while I was.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

riprap said:


> You cheated and posted while I was.



Yep, I peeked 1st & did not see anyone posting about the results of Friday nite's game so I tossed something in.  Sorry about that.  

Even though this is the 3rd time that the Braves are in 1st place, this is the 1st time Atlanta has led by more than 0.5 games.  

Always glad to hear & read Braves' fans enthusiasm on the forum when they do something good.  

Kinda funny how this weekend's interleague games worked out with the current Top 2 teams of the AL East playing the current Top 2 NL East Division teams.


----------



## westcobbdog

we have a team of grinders this year..we keep winning in many different ways in difficuly conditions. Can't let up today. Sunday is Huddy vs Price.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Would've been a different game in the Braves 2-5 loss if Atlanta's Delgado did not give up that Tampa Bay Joyce Grand Slam HR.  At least the Nationals lost again to the Orioles so Atlanta did not lose 1st place.


----------



## westcobbdog

At least Nat's and the filthies lost again. We need this game today, need to consistently get 2 outta 3. I am very happy with the Braves and our chemistry, its good. About to begin my summer team 16u season, tryouts today. Have 7 players need 6 more or so. We will play a jv schedule this summer, around 30 games..right now I have a team of middle infielders!


----------



## westcobbdog

Great job Hudson, way to take 2 of 3 from the Rays.


----------



## drhunter1

westcobbdog said:


> Great job Hudson, way to take 2 of 3 from the Rays.



Masterful job of pitching. We have two #1 starters on the staff and pretty good #2. I think Delgado had filthy stuff and if he relies on his change up a bit more I think he'll find more success.

Minor.. I don't know what to say about him.


----------



## Horns

Minor really needs to step up tonight or he may have an express trip to Gwinnett. Go Braves!!!!


----------



## Horns

He choked again. You gotta wonder how long that the team can put up with his less than stellar performance.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Last night was actually an improvement for Minor...


----------



## huntindawg

Minor needs to take some notes from Beachy on game day concentration efforts.  

His stuff is too good to be giving up B2B2B homers, starting w/ the pitcher....seems like he just lacks the drive that others show.

As for now, Livan might be our best option...or JT, or Flande even....or Redmond...it can't really get much worse.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Minor is a little like Glavine in that if he's not locating precisely, ie., leaving the ball up or too far in the middle of the plate, he gets rocked.  Glavine lived 1" off the plate and low in the zone.  When you make your money with a changeup, that's where you have to be and if you are consistently throwing spinners up there in the middle of the plate, up, you will get rocked.


----------



## riprap

Not going to win many games with one run.


----------



## DSGB

Bad time to have your most productive hitters on the bench.


----------



## westcobbdog

time to shake things up, fred hand me the lineup card! We need to put the brakes on this skid. Time for somebody to get po'd, throw water cooler, get in someones face, player only meeting, heck wake up! We don't have the studly pitching we thought really from the front to back of our pitching. We also have little power and leadership beyond a few injured players. Is it too late to ask back a few players that we have squandered...E Andrus, Infante, Saltalamac. , ect..


----------



## Horns

The train seems to have ran off the tracks. It is about time to get the swag back.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sure is a painful 6-game losing streak for the Braves, now dropping to 4th place in the division.  Hope Atlanta can pull out of this death spiral soon. 



MLB Standings web link below: 

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/standings/index.jsp?tcid=mm_mlb_standings


----------



## westcobbdog

early and extra bp needed to stop this 7 game skid...jeez.


----------



## paddlin samurai

peaks and valleys we will be ok come september.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Unfortunately, this valley in season is way longer than most.  

Before today's games, the Chicago Cubs had the current longest losing streak of 12 games until they won today but now after the games the Braves has taken over with the current longest losing streak of 8 games & are tied for last place in the division. 

Let's hope this losing did not come to stay but that this too shall pass. 

Injuries definitely have not helped.  

Injury report at the web link below:  

http://espn.go.com/mlb/injuries/_/team/atl 


Ouch!


EDIT: Local metro Atlanta TV sports news reports this is the worst losing streak in 2 years for the Braves.


----------



## bfriendly

huntindawg said:


> Minor needs to take some notes from Beachy on game day concentration efforts.
> 
> His stuff is too good to be giving up B2B2B homers, starting w/ the pitcher....seems like he just lacks the drive that others show.
> 
> As for now, Livan might be our best option...or JT, or Flande even....or Redmond...it can't really get much worse.



Personally, I would like to see Medlen get back in the starting rotation...........I know he has suffered a few blows in relief like the rest of our guys, but I dont think there is anyone of our pitchers who is more of a Gamer than Medlen

Oh yea, this Losing streak is making me SICK


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thank you Lord for ending the Braves' long losing streak with only 5 hits, half as many as the Cardinals, keeping us from a losing record at home, & for moving Atlanta out of last place to 4th in the division.


----------



## westcobbdog

well we know we don't have enough depth..when B Mac, Chipper and Freeman are out of lineup we are mostly punchless.


----------



## DSGB

bfriendly said:


> Personally, I would like to see Medlen get back in the starting rotation...........I know he has suffered a few blows in relief like the rest of our guys, but I dont think there is anyone of our pitchers who is more of a Gamer than Medlen
> 
> Oh yea, this Losing streak is making me SICK



You may get your wish with Medlen.

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20120529&content_id=32434340&vkey=news_atl&c_id=atl


----------



## DSGB

The offense came to life last night with the Braves winning 10-7 to take the series against the Cards. Freeman's new glasses allowed him to play and he homered in his first at bat. Glad to see him and Mac in the same lineup for the first time since the losing streak started. 

The Braves optioned Pastornicky to triple-A Gwinnett and called up Andrelton Simmons. All indications are that he's made the necessary improvements at the plate and will be a defensive upgrade at SS.


----------



## Twiggbuster

Now go sweep the Nats and keep them reeling!!


----------



## Nitram4891

DSGB said:


> The offense came to life last night with the Braves winning 10-7 to take the series against the Cards. Freeman's new glasses allowed him to play and he homered in his first at bat. Glad to see him and Mac in the same lineup for the first time since the losing streak started.
> 
> The Braves optioned Pastornicky to triple-A Gwinnett and called up Andrelton Simmons. All indications are that he's made the necessary improvements at the plate and will be a defensive upgrade at SS.



Everyone decided to hit last night.  That homer by Freeman was a blast to dead left center.  Wish Hudson could have gotten the win but it is what it is.  Go braves!


----------



## riprap

Heyward seems to be an average player at best that I thought he would be. At least he doesn't cost much.


----------



## riprap

Nitram4891 said:


> Everyone decided to hit last night.  That homer by Freeman was a blast to dead left center.  Wish Hudson could have gotten the win but it is what it is.  Go braves!



His last two starts he was left in a couple of batters too long. I don't think McDowell is doing to good of a job. The same pitchers seem to be worse this year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

riprap said:


> His last two starts he was left in a couple of batters too long. I don't think McDowell is doing to good of a job. The same pitchers seem to be worse this year.



How is that McDowell's fault?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking at the online box score, good to have the Braves' bats come alive with 14-hits & get main players back off the injury list with McCann delivering 4 RBI's & Freeman providing 3 RBI's. Hudson's 6th inning almost did Atlanta in, giving up 4 runs to let St. Louis tie it up but nice seeing the Braves answer with 3 runs in the same inning. Nice series win with Atlanta only 2-games out of 1st place.


----------



## Tim L

When Costanza is on the team and in the line up he makes things happen and the Braves win.  Good to see he is back..


----------



## DSGB

Tim L said:


> When Costanza is on the team and in the line up he makes things happen and the Braves win.  Good to see he is back..



He is definitely a spark to get things going and, like Bourn, can wreak havoc on the bases and the minds of the opposing team.


----------



## Nitram4891

Freemans box score "double to left" last night was a moonball  with Uggla on first.  Ball was sky high to shallow left and after some confusion no one got a glove on it.  Since there was two outs Uggla was running the whole time and just beat the throw home.  Everything was going right for the braves on offense last night!

I was in attendance behind the cards dugout.   Lot more cards fans then I thought.


----------



## paddlin samurai

one mo bat, one mo bat...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Was trying to keep up with the game online tonight, but the updates on the MLB & ESPN scoreboards stopped at the end of the bottom of the 7th.  

Looks like the Braves' bats woke up with a 16-hit 11-run shutout as Hudson goes the distance finishing 9-innings.  Uggla's 5-RBI's going 4-for-5 including 2-HR's along with Simmons' 3-RBI's going 3-for-5 led Atlanta's offense while Hudson provides 2-RBI's on 1-hit contributed to the win.  Only 1.5 games now out of 1st.  Congrats on a fine win.


----------



## DSGB

Huddy also had two RBI's himself while only giving up 5 hits. Both of Uggla's homers were smashed, especially the second one that hit the sun in left-center for the 200th in his career. 
Good to see Simmons getting it done with the bat. He's pretty slick defensively.


----------



## Twiggbuster

The new Marlin Park had a buzz about it after Uggla's bomb off that contraption in left center in the 9th. They said 432 but it was more than that. Crushed-- as was his  first homer in the 4th


----------



## bfriendly

DSGB said:


> Huddy also had two RBI's himself while only giving up 5 hits. Both of Uggla's homers were smashed, especially the second one that hit the sun in left-center for the 200th in his career.
> Good to see Simmons getting it done with the bat. He's pretty slick defensively.



I missed spring training so I was wondering who Pastornicky battled with..........Hes a good un!

I was going crazy wondering where Constanza was Man am I glad to see him back in there............I would surely have him LIVE in Left Field, cept when he would cover Center for a well deserved day off for Bourn.....then again, when Chipper is ready he gets his and Prado does too.............I would limit innings for Chipper anywho........not ABs, just innings


----------



## westcobbdog

Angelton Simmons is young and hopefully our SS of the future. Another win tonight..I want those 8 loses in a row to be 8 wins in a row.


----------



## DSGB

Delgado looked good last night, making it two gems in a row from the starters. I'll admit I was a little worried when Venters came out, given his recent struggles. Let's see if Minor can follow suit and get things going in the right direction.

Big surprise seeing McCann lace two hits to the opposite field, while pulling another down the 1st base line.

I hope Freeman doesn't miss much time after being hit in the hand.


----------



## Tim L

DSGB said:


> Delgado looked good last night, making it two gems in a row from the starters. I'll admit I was a little worried when Venters came out, given his recent struggles. Let's see if Minor can follow suit and get things going in the right direction.
> 
> Big surprise seeing McCann lace two hits to the opposite field, while pulling another down the 1st base line.
> 
> I hope Freeman doesn't miss much time after being hit in the hand.



Also Freeman is switching back to the contacts; hope the finger isn't broken.


----------



## DSGB

Tim L said:


> Also Freeman is switching back to the contacts; hope the finger isn't broken.



Supposed to get an X-ray this morning. No word yet.....


----------



## westcobbdog

Bombed the Marlin to sweep em' tonight..Heyward hit 2 homers, one a monster blast.


----------



## DSGB

Minor hung in there despite the rough 1st inning, giving them another good outing by the starters. It all seems to be coming together with great defense to go along with the pitching and the bats are coming to life.

What a play by Simmons to start the 6-4-3 DP in the 7th! This guy is gonna be special.

Heyward getting things going with two almost identical blasts to center, but credit goes to Martin for giving them the lead with his 2-run shot off Buehrle.

Vote for Prado!


----------



## Tim L

DSGB said:


> Supposed to get an X-ray this morning. No word yet.....



Bruised but not broken; should be back in a couple of days.  Now I just wish he could settle on glasses or contacts.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good reading folks posts who watched the recent games since I only get to watch 'em on Fri. or Sat. on OTA Peachtree TV Ch. 17 which is much better than watching the web online MLB & ESPN scoreboards. 

Great extra inning win by the Braves with Heyward's final stolen bases to give 'me the victory.  Glad JHey is coming on strong with his 2-hit night tonight & that previous 2-HR game.


----------



## westcobbdog

Heyward can haul the mail basically going around the bases to score but station to station, and full speed between bases..beat out the dribbler to 1st by a hair where he entered the slow mo frame at a much greater rate of speed than the ball, really a blur.


----------



## fredw

What a different game last night.  Braves score on a bases loaded walk, a balk, and a throwing error by the catcher.  Oh yeah, they also scored one run the old fashioned way.

Good to see Smoltzie back in the stadium.  What memories that old war horse brings.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another nice 5-2 win for the Braves & the series for 6-wins in a row with Uggla's 3-RBI HomeRun making the difference & congrats to the rookie Simmons getting his 1st HR.


----------



## fredw

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Another nice 5-2 win for the Braves & the series for 6-wins in a row with Uggla's 3-RBI HomeRun making the difference & congrats to the rookie Simmons getting his 1st HR.


And a fine job by Hanson also.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

fredw said:


> And a fine job by Hanson also.



Yep, wish Atlanta pitchers could go 8 or more innings more often like Hanson did today.


----------



## bfriendly

westcobbdog said:


> Heyward can haul the mail basically going around the bases to score but station to station, and full speed between bases..beat out the dribbler to 1st by a hair where he entered the slow mo frame at a much greater rate of speed than the ball, really a blur.



They talked about his Non chalant effort a few weeks back that allowed a should be single turn into a double........I was reall  when I saw it...............Heyward recovered, slapped himself in the face and has turned it around.

I know it can be tough when things are not going right, but if you ALWAYS give it 100%, good things happen..........I hope it stays and rubs off on the rest of the team.

Jason has been FUN TO WATCH! and his potential to be flat out amazing is showing!

Oh yea, that kid Simmons?


----------



## bfriendly

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, wish Atlanta pitchers could go 8 or more innings more often like Hanson did today.



It was almost as impressive as him giving up 2 quick homers then regrouping and staying with it!

WAY TO GO TOMMY!!

Still cant wait to see Medlen back.............he is one of my faves NO DOUBT!


----------



## westcobbdog

first time I can remember Tommy H pitching 2 strong games back to back...good sign.

just looked at espn MLB and noticed power rankings...clicked on it. Had Bravos ranked 15! 3rd best W-L record and we are ranked 
15th!  Those yankees don't like our Braves.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

westcobbdog said:


> *Heyward can haul the mail * . . .



Yep, you ain't kiddin' about pouring out smoke around those bases.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

bfriendly said:


> Oh yea, that kid Simmons?



Yep, he looks like a kid but he sure does not act like it being so responsible behind the plate & in the field.





bfriendly said:


> It was almost as impressive as him giving up 2 quick homers then regrouping and staying with it!
> 
> WAY TO GO TOMMY!!
> 
> Still cant wait to see Medlen back.............he is one of my faves NO DOUBT!



Yep, if I remember correctly in his previous time out giving up back-to-back HR's in the 1st inning, against my expectations he somehow pulled it together to hang tough for a while for the win.  

Lots of us are wondering when Medlin will be back???

Last nite on the local metro Atlanta TV sports news Chipper sounded like there's a chance he could be back & possibly in the game today, but too bad the game is not on regular TV to watch so I'll be trying to track the progress of it on the web again.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

According to the online web scoreboard, Toronto is killing Atlanta & their 2 pitchers Teheran & Hernandez by scoring 6 runs in the 5th inning with the Blue Jays RISP 6-for-7 so far.  Ouch! 

Hope the Braves will be quick to answer with some productive offense soon.


----------



## DSGB

Game turned around quickly in the 5th and was all downhill from there. So ends the winning streak. Not a bad turn around after the eight game losing streak.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Go Braves.  Beat those Yankees all the way back to the Bronx.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Go Braves.  Beat those Yankees all the way back to the Bronx.



Glad this week's Braves games are on regular public OTA PTV or Peachtree TV Ch. 17 in the Atlanta metro area.  Hope Atlanta starts another winning streak soon beating the hot Yankees on their own winning streak, previously sweeping their rival, the NY Mets.  Uh-oh, so far the last 2 losing games it has not been enough just to have Chipper back in the lineup but maybe that can change this evening.


----------



## riprap

Very poor job of managing a game. Why would you let a guy stay in there that can't throw strikes? Then you don't bring your best in. No wonder Florida let him go.


----------



## sowega hunter

Venters has gone the way of Lowe


----------



## riprap

Pitching coach can't bring them back from the dead. Get Chipper and Dale making the calls. Can't do any worse.


----------



## Jranger

Looks like Beachy is done for the season. Tommy John surgery coming up...


----------



## DSGB

The hits keep coming and it ain't from the bats..........


----------



## westcobbdog

Jranger said:


> Looks like Beachy is done for the season. Tommy John surgery coming up...



he will be out all next year, too, just like Medlin's. Move Medln into rotation asap.

Its time to shore up this mediocre rotation,too. Our team era is a joke for an MLB staff!


----------



## Browning Slayer

DSGB said:


> The hits keep coming and it ain't from the bats..........



Wren has got to stop the bleeding...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

I've gotten bad in lowering my expectations & hopes pulling for the Braves to win at least one game in each series to avoid the larger embarrassment of a sweep.  

Since Chipper's divorce annc't in the press, he has not contributed much offense after his last return from injury. With Freeman back, maybe he can start a positive spark for Atlanta.  

I wonder what the next bad news for the Braves will be???


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

After seeing the online scoreboard, at least the Braves will not be skunked again in this series that even with 2 errors they steal a road win from the Yankees on their own turf.  Maybe some folks that got to watch the game can chime in on what they saw this evening.


----------



## DSGB

They overcame some costly mistakes to win that one. Chipper and Heyward were able to redeem themselves with two nice plays to get the runner at home and maintain the lead.

Hudson did a nice job limiting the Yanks to only one run in the 4th when they were given a few extra outs.


----------



## riprap

JJ coming back to rotation. I read where he said his knee was fine but didn't have the strength in it he would like. They said his velocity has come up some. We need some good games out of him to get back to 1st place.


----------



## DSGB

Balls were flying out of the yard today! Braves hit 5 homers and beat the Yanks 10-5 to win the series.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thanks for all the reports for yesterday & today.  Sorry I missed tracking the game on the web today.  Wow, what an action packed game with the Braves scoring in 6 of the 9 innings, Heyward getting 2-HR's & 3-RBI's, along with Freeman having 3-RBI's, & Prado going 3 for 5 hits with 2-RBI's. I did not realize it was an early lunchtime game today for the Braves to finalize a series road win up North to build on yesterday's win.  Atlanta & fans sure did need that positive boost of encouragement.


----------



## westcobbdog

Yeah we needed to put a beat down on somebody. Time to get hot!


----------



## Browning Slayer

westcobbdog said:


> Yeah we needed to put a beat down on somebody. Time to get hot!




On the road and headed to Boston!


----------



## westcobbdog

Jurjens looked great tonight...where the heck has that been? He got lit up at the minor league level but pitched a gem tonight in Beantown when he was pitching for a job.. 3-1 Baves in th 9th with Mr. K. about to slam the door on em'.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win by Jurrjens allowing only 3-hits with the 13-hit Braves offense coming alive.  After 2 months ago being sent down, glad JJ is back to his fine pitching form even though he was not doing much while down in the minors. Maybe the 1-HR 20-MIN rain delay got Boston off balance.  Good seeing it on Peachtree TV & this evening the next game on FOX Ch. 5 public OTA TV in metro Atlanta.


----------



## paddlin samurai

JJ is a class act and kudos on the outstanding pitching performance last night.  When he keeps the ball low and on the corners he is one tough hombre.  Now lets get ONE MO BAT!


----------



## westcobbdog

its his change up that is so nasty..looks like a 92 mph fastball with dramatic arm motion.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice start with scoring by both teams in the 1st inning but Atlanta's Delgado giving up 4-hits that produce 2-runs is unacceptable.  Those kinds of trends in games can quickly lead to losses. 

On the positive side last night & already today, the Braves' SS Simmons sure is showing lots of range  in catching ground balls & not letting them through for some nice defensive fielding skill demonstrations. 

EDIT:  Delgado allowing 2 more runs in the 2nd inning just wrote his own ticket & invite out of the game with a relief pitcher coming in.


----------



## riprap

Bad results tonight. Thought we had something going until that freak double play by McCann.


----------



## westcobbdog

Freddie stayed with his pitcher too long. Pull him sooner to keep the game closer, right? When the pitcher is giving up long balls and hard hits to the gaps back to back make a change. These are major league pitchers, he should have many choices to go with. Those weren't lucky hits.


----------



## paddlin samurai

we just got to fight thru this


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wish I could've seen this on regular OTA TV but looking at the online box scores, what a fine Braves 17-hit rally of offense for a win with Hudson's nice long 8-innings of pitching including 7-SO's & giving up only 1-run.  Good for Chipper & Freeman getting 3-hits each. Keep it going, Gentlemen.


----------



## DSGB

Every position player had multiple hits except for Uggs. Despite laboring early, Huddy settled in after getting the lead and pitched a gem. I think he threw five pitches in the 6th!


----------



## DSGB

Two wins in a row to start the homestand. Solid effort by Hanson, although things got a little shaky in the 7th. The run support provided by the homers from Jones and Heyward proved to be enough. The 'pen did it's job with some help from a sweet DP turned by Uggla and Simmons.
Besides launching a two-run shot in the 6th to straight away center, Chipper kept the guys loose with a pre-game dance that he'll likely have to keep doing as long as they're winning.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Chipper was feeling spry last night.  Had some pep in his step after that blast to dead center, too.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

With the Braves 3-games out of 1st place, hope Atlanta gets a sweep of the series with a nice win tonight.  Nationals just lost an earlier 11-inning game to the Rockies with a total of 34-hits by both teams.  Maybe Chipper's pre-game dance will help. 

EDIT: Ouch! No sweep tonight with D-Backs breaking the tie score in the 9th inning.



http://www.braves101.com/2012/06/28/chipper-jones-pre-game-dance-keeps-atlanta-braves-loose/ 

Chipper Jones’ Pre-Game Dance Keeps Atlanta Braves Loose

June 28th, 2012 


"I started something I can't stop," Jones said.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Slow start for the Braves in the first 2-innings giving up a run in both of them, but glad Atlanta is responding & scoring well in the 3rd, 4th, & 5th innings going ahead in the game that it's nice to be watching in the Atlanta metro area on Ch. 17 Peachtree TV since the broadcast schedules were messed up. 

EDIT: Nice win the Braves took from the Nationals but it was close with Washington scoring in the 6th & 7th innings.


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice win Braves, the Nats are not easy to beat down. They just keep coming at you. We need everybody clicking on our team right now just to get back into 2nd place much less first!


----------



## DSGB

No doubt the heat got to Strasburg. Sure didn't help him being on base twice in the first three innings.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Ben Sheets might be our guy down the stretch but  lots of rumors on trading some prospects for another go to pitcher.... what about some mo bats??


----------



## riprap

Chipper Jones 5 for 5 and an awesome play from 3rd tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

riprap said:


> Chipper Jones 5 for 5 and an awesome play from 3rd tonight.



I was going to ask anyone that actually watched the game if the online box score was a mistake or correct about Chipper (only multi-hit player tonight) going 5 for 5 with 4-RBI's so thanks for confirming that.  Nice win for the Braves breaking their losing streak & nice 3-RBI night for Bourn. Glad Chipper got voted into the all-star game for his last season.


----------



## westcobbdog

I watched most of it, legit 5x5. went last night, going again Thursday night.


----------



## riprap

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I was going to ask anyone that actually watched the game if the online box score was a mistake or correct about Chipper (only multi-hit player tonight) going 5 for 5 with 4-RBI's so thanks for confirming that.  Nice win for the Braves breaking their losing streak & nice 3-RBI night for Bourn.



Saved the 4th and 5th hits and play at third on TiVo.


----------



## bfriendly

*There are Moments to be remembered........*



riprap said:


> Chipper Jones 5 for 5 and an awesome play from 3rd tonight.



I hope I can retain this memory as I can watching my dad squirming in his seat and shouting with excitement, when Hank hit #750.............

Tonights performance By a very special Baseball Player, Larry "Chipper" Jones, was one to be remembered.

What a day, oh what a day...........It was a simple display, by one of the BEST EVER to play Baseball.

 I am Very Fortunate to have been able to watch Chipper play his entire Career...........we are witnessing the final season of a Hall of Famer, and No Play should be missed


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

paddlin samurai said:


> Ben Sheets might be our guy down the stretch but  lots of rumors on trading some prospects for another go to pitcher.... what about some mo bats??



We need pitching a lot more than we need a bat.  We just need some of our guys to start hitting like they should.

Bourn
Prado
Heyward
Uggla
Freeman
Jones
McCann
Simmons


Tell me where we're going to improve on those players?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

I had the great pleasure of having my 7 year old baseball FANATIC sit beside me and watch every minute of last night's game!

It'll be a game he should remember for a loooong time!

We voted for Bourn about 200 times last night!


----------



## dieselengine9

bfriendly said:


> I hope I can retain this memory as I can watching my dad squirming in his seat and shouting with excitement, when Hank hit #750.............
> 
> Tonights performance By a very special Baseball Player, Larry "Chipper" Jones, was one to be remembered.
> 
> What a day, oh what a day...........It was a simple display, by one of the BEST EVER to play Baseball.
> 
> I am Very Fortunate to have been able to watch Chipper play his entire Career...........we are witnessing the final season of a Hall of Famer, and No Play should be missed



I was fortunate enough to be at this game.  I'll never forget it as long I live.


----------



## SigEp614

Remember everybody, Vote Bourn today! Voting ends at 4pm and you can vote as many times as you want.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/events/all_star/y2012/fv/ballot.jsp


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

According to the MLB online scoreboard, the Braves had a great 4-Hit 2-HR 4-Run 1st inning start with Heyward & McCann each getting a 2-RBI HomeRun. 

EDIT: Wow, Freeman added a HR in the 3rd which sounds like payback on the Cub's 3-HR win against Atlanta yesterday.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

SigEp614 said:


> Remember everybody, Vote Bourn today! Voting ends at 4pm and you can vote as many times as you want.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/events/all_star/y2012/fv/ballot.jsp



Bourn sure has earned it this season but I heard on the local TV sports news he unfortunately did not get voted into the all-star game.


----------



## westcobbdog

I was at the game last night, our play kept the somewhat dangerous Cubbies held in check. Mike Minor pitched great and had a no hitter thru 4 I think, they only had 3 hits vs us last night. We only had 9 but 4 had HR distance. B Mac had a big HR after Heyward and also Mac had a big sac fly with 2 on and one out. Love watching Simmons play ss, Uggla can't hit anything right now..hhad at least 3 k's or backwards k's, all with men on base. Heyward also hit a rocket low for a single in addition to hisfirst inning bomb. Juan Fran at 3b hit a bomb to deep center as did Freddie F. 

15 yr old son and i got there just after 5:25pm, just saw the end of Braves BP and watched all the Cubbies hit. Son was tossed a ball by LH relief Pitcher Russell from the Cubs, added the ball to his collection. Nice loud crowd,too.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

How did Prado miss being selected for the All-Star game?

He has better numbers than Bourn in just about every category. He should have at least been in the running for the final spot.

Uggla is taking his .225?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Mechanicaldawg said:


> How did Prado miss being selected for the All-Star game?
> 
> He has better numbers than Bourn in just about every category. He should have at least been in the running for the final spot.



I guess because the crop of LF's is much deeper than CF's.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

I've been wondering why this year Prado has not been mentioned for the all-star game like he usually is discussed each year, but I don't keep up enough with baseball so good points ya'll brought up.

Glad the Braves woke up the game with 1st scoring in the 8th with 5-runs. Great 11th career Grand Slam by McCann.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to hear Bourn being added to the NL All-Star team.



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/...07&content_id=34658498&vkey=news_atl&c_id=atl 

 07/07/12

"Braves outfielder Michael Bourn has been named by 2012 NL All-Star manager Tony La Russa to replace Nationals shortstop Ian Desmond on the NL's active roster for the 83rd All-Star Game, Major League Baseball announced."


----------



## westcobbdog

I was gonna post Uggs has no bisuness being in the game, he is really awful with his bat right now, but maybe he needs an extended spring training if you will to get dialed back in, all star game may do it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Current Rain Delay reported on metro Atlanta Fox 5 public OTA TV game broadcast.


----------



## southGAlefty

Lineup is fine. Missing link right now is Uggla, everybody else is pretty much producing. I hate we lost Beachy and I'm not sold on Delgado or Minor so if we can pick up a Zack Greinke or Ryan Dempster for prospects and Ben Sheets returns to form while in AA/AAA the Braves could be scary good in the second half. Watching the game tonight and heard an incredible stat, we are 37-1 when leading after 6th inning!


----------



## southGAlefty

We all know how streaky Uggla is. He is like 9 for his last 95 or something but he can have one good game and go 40 for his next 90 with about 20 bombs.


----------



## westcobbdog

whoopin the filthy fills again!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

southGAlefty said:


> Watching the game tonight and heard an incredible stat, we are 37-1 when leading after 6th inning!



Thanks for confirming what I thought I heard on the Fox 5 TV broadcast. Great stat which can help confidence when behind in future games.  Braves tend to do well when they reach double digit total hits, too. 

Nice win for Atlanta tonight despite the disappointing 2nd inning when Hanson gave away 3-runs & 4-hits but recovered decently to make it through 7-innings with 6 SO's. Nice contributions with Bourn going 3 for 4 & McCann going 2 for 4 with 2-RBI's & a HR which was McCann's 3rd HR in 3 consecutive games.


----------



## southGAlefty

Absolutely! Glad to see McCann back on track. We have close to the most dangerous lineup in the NL when everybody is contributing. I like the Braves chances in the second half and hopefully the playoffs. Just really crossing my fingers we trade for Greinke without giving up contributors on the active roster. Uggla is going to hit, rather him slump now than September!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

southGAlefty said:


> Absolutely! Glad to see McCann back on track. We have close to the most dangerous lineup in the NL when everybody is contributing. I like the Braves chances in the second half and hopefully the playoffs. Just really crossing my fingers we trade for Greinke without giving up contributors on the active roster. Uggla is going to hit, rather him slump now than September!



Maybe someone can verify this, but I thought Uggla's 2011 long half-season hitting slump in April-May-June ended shortly after last year's all-star break, & then he kicked it into high gear the rest of the season which included his Braves team consecutive game hitting records.  Therefore, hope we can expect & count on Uggla soon to get back into his hitting groove after this year's all-star break.


----------



## southGAlefty

Yep. Uggla hit close to .350 in the second half with 20+ bombs last year. If he does that, look out baseball world!


----------



## paddlin samurai

i think we will pull a trade soon very soon.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Quite a streak going for McCann with his 7th inning HR to make it 4-HR's in 4 straight games to help the Braves take the lead by one run which goes well with Uggla's earlier 2-run HR in the 4th providing the 1st score for Atlanta today. 

EDIT: Good to see JJ make it thru 7 innings for the win & Kimbrel gets his 25th save to give the Braves the series sweep over the Phillies. 



EDIT2: Nice Braves 4-game winning streak going into the All-Star break.








EDIT3: Sept. 28th Home Event Honoring Chipper Jones in NY Mets Series.

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/...09&content_id=34765972&vkey=news_atl&c_id=atl 

Chipper to be honored at final home series

07/09/12


----------



## DSGB

*Simmons out at least a month*

Looks like Simmons will be out awhile, having to wear a cast for four weeks. I hate it for the kid, especially considering he hurt himself giving 110%. 
They'll likely recall Pastornicky, who's committed five errors in 36 games in the minors, in addition to the seven he had while serving as the starting shortstop to begin the season.

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20120709&content_id=34790048&vkey=news_atl&c_id=atl


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

the bench has been pretty thin anyways... I wouldnt be surprised to see them pick up a SS/utility guy and then, when Simmons comes back, cut Jack Wilson.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, that's tough losing Simmons to a broken pinkie injury for a month who was up for rookie of the month awards.  He sure could cover lots of ground in the field on defense.


----------



## westcobbdog

I am guessing we will see Tyler P again at ss?

Chipper is candid in interviews these days and today said we really need a few pitchers to complete our team. 

8-0 NL in4th inning!


----------



## riprap

Those Yankee All-Stars are awesome. Cano wouldn't even give his former teammate Cabrera a low five rounding the bases. I can't figure out why people don't like the yankees.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the NL for their largest margin of an all-star win securing World Series home field advantage & to Larry Wayne Jones on his squirter hit slipping through the infield into right which he sure looked happy about with that ear to ear grin.


----------



## DSGB

Nice to see Chipper having fun! Would have been great if Kimbrel had the chance to strike out the side, but up 8-0 I understand giving other guys a chance to play.


----------



## Tim L

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, that's tough losing Simmons to a broken pinkie injury for a month who was up for rookie of the month awards.  He sure could cover lots of ground in the field on defense.



I think he will be alright...that kid is something special; I've seen all the (Atlanta) Braves over the years and he might be the best fielder we ever had.  If he can hit 250 or so he might be our Ozzie Smith.


----------



## southGAlefty

I am way up on Simmons too, he's special with the leather and I think we'll be surprised what he can do offensively with more ABs.


----------



## Paymaster

Simmons is a super star in the making,I believe. That said, I beleived the same thing when Andrew Jones came up as well as Yunel Escobar. The later two turned out to be uncoachable players.


----------



## southGAlefty

Andruw was good for a while and he's still productive with the Yankees. Escobar is just a show-boat. Not a fan. The thing that sets Simmons apart is that he does what he does quietly. He's not a show-boat, he just plays hard every day.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves extending their winning streak to 5 beating the Mets tonight with Ross getting a HR & 4-RBI's & Chipper going 2 for 4 including a HR.


----------



## westcobbdog

another SS injured, Prado played SS and looked good, he is one versatile guy.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Prado's picture should be in the dictionary next to the word "ballplayer".


----------



## fredw

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Prado's picture should be in the dictionary next to the word "ballplayer".


Indeed.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, Prado is an all-star all around player for whatever you need whenever you need him, but unfortunately did not get invited to the all-star game.  

Nice come from behind win by the Braves to continue their winning streak to 6 games while chipping away at being only 3-games out of 1st place in the division.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Watching the online MLB scoreboard, the Braves sweep the NY Mets with their 7th straight win. Sheets had a shutout pitching thru 6-innings giving up only 2 hits, but Medlin gives up a run in the 7th. 

EDIT:  Let's not forget about Sheets' 5 SO's either.


----------



## Horns

Sheets looked really good today. It will be a great story line for the summer if he continues to pitch like today. Oh yeah, Go Braves!


----------



## paddlin samurai

Did we sign Sheets for just this year and if we did i hope he give us a discount on that new contract if he continues pitching like he did today.


----------



## westcobbdog

We just have Sheets this year,I think. Sheets will fill in nicely in our rotation. He is a injury prone with 7 dl stints according to 680. 

7 in a row, we are rolling!


----------



## southGAlefty

Sheets signed his MLB contract Sunday just before the game. I don't know the details of it but I know that he was originally signed to a Minor Leage contract. I was pretty impressed with how he threw the ball Sunday. If we can get that kind of production from him we will be in business!


----------



## emusmacker

westcobbdog said:


> We just have Sheets this year,I think. Sheets will fill in nicely in our rotation. He is a injury prone with 7 dl stints according to 680.
> 
> 7 in a row, we are rolling!



He must have went to Chipper school on the injury proneness.


----------



## westcobbdog

true dat.


----------



## Tim L

Well the Braves won today 3/2; good thing I was afraid that were going to follow there pattern of losing 5 or 6 after winning 5 or 6...But Uggla went 0 for 3 today and is batting around 218...Somebody needs to make him go the other way; if you watch him he has become so pull happy its almost as if he's swinging before the ball leaves the pitchers hand...


----------



## westcobbdog

yep Uggla needs to cut down on his stroke an keep his head on the ball and go opposite with it.

If I am Freddie G I order a fastball to hotdog Melkey Cabrera's ribcage today but he let him get away with that crud, what a big sissy.


----------



## Tim L

westcobbdog said:


> yep Uggla needs to cut down on his stroke an keep his head on the ball and go opposite with it.
> 
> If I am Freddie G I order a fastball to hotdog Melkey Cabrera's ribcage today but he let him get away with that crud, what a big sissy.



Yep they should have nailed him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Gonna need more than 3-hits like in this last lucky Braves' win over the Giants to win a game in this Washington Nationals road series this weekend.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hanson having 32-pitches & giving up 3-hits in the 1st-inning including a 3-run HR to the Nationals definitely is not a good way to start.  May be a short 3-4 inning night for Hanson if continues the way he had a slow start already to the game.


----------



## david w.

Was that a come back or what?

GO braves!


----------



## drhunter1

david w. said:


> Was that a come back or what?
> 
> GO braves!



Oh my Lord what a ball game! This team is showing spunk they have never had before. What fight!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Game of the year.  Great defense at the end and great performance by the pen.  A couple of clutch hits and good baserunning while the Jays defense and pitching self destructed.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, unbelieveable & definitely unexpected rocking road win for Atlanta & Braves coming from behind scoring 10 unanswered runs.  Sure does offer some hope. 

Good for Chipper going ahead of Brett for most RBI's by a primary 3rd baseman. 

Short rest for Braves double-header Saturday @ 1:05pm & 7:05pm. 



http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=320720120&teams=atlanta-braves-vs-washington-nationals 

Braves rally from 9-0 deficit to top Nationals in 11 

It was the *Braves' largest comeback since 1987* and pulled them within 2 1/2 games of the Nationals in the National League East.


----------



## westcobbdog

that was big, down 9-0 and coming back. Man Ugg's made a great play to end the rally in the last inning,too. Just 2.5 behind the Nats with everybody in our div. losing yesterday, sweet!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Even the most experienced players are seeing things with the Braves this season they've never experienced before . . . 



http://www.cbsatlanta.com/story/19079410/braves-rally-from-nine-down-to-shock-nationals 

"Chipper Jones has seen a lot in his 19 seasons with Atlanta. Even he hasn't seen anything like what the Braves did Friday night." 

"I don't even know where to start," said Jones, who drove in two runs with a single in the Braves' four-run eighth inning. "I still can't believe it. I mean, 9-0. *That's never happened to me since I've been here*."


----------



## Tim L

Wow, I just saw this; I turned it off when it was 9 to 2 and assumed they lost...and Uggla went 3 fro 4!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves draw 1st blood with McCann's HR score in game 1 of the doubleheader against the Nationals/Old Expos team.


----------



## emusmacker

Hope they get to face the Yankees in the WS again.   Bet there won't be any 9-0 comebacks in that series.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Gotta like Chipper's pinch hit 2-run HR on the 1st pitch in the top of the 9th inning running up his 1st place RBI total over George Brett for primary 3rd basemen.


----------



## Tim L

And Sheets still hasn't given up a run!


----------



## southGAlefty

MLB.com and the Braves' website are reporting that the Braves have agreed to terms with the Cubs in exchange for Ryan Dempster, pending Dempster's approval. According to braves.com the Braves would be sending Delgado and one other player in the deal. 

Hallelujah, more pitching help! Dempster is the Major League leader in ERA this season coming in at like 2.15 in 15 starts. This could be huge for the Braves. With Jurrjens still killing us and Minor coming around as of late Dempster may be just what we need to push us over the top in place of JJ. I'm excited about these next couple months for the Braves!


----------



## DSGB

*7-7-7*

Triple 7's!

7 walks by Hanson

7 stolen bases by the Marlins

7 runs for the Braves!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DSGB said:


> Triple 7's!
> 
> 7 walks by Hanson
> 
> 7 stolen bases by the Marlins
> 
> 7 runs for the Braves!



Also, Quadruple 7's but maybe even Quintuple 7's if we add Hanson's 7 SO's & Braves total of 7-RBI's (maybe redundant of your 7-runs).  Francisco did well going 3 for 4 with 3-RBI's.

Did not know it was an early game but good to hear Atlanta won today & won the series. 

Looks like we have 2 home series coming up with the Phillies on the weekend followed by the Marlins again.

Here's today's box score at the web link below:  


http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2012_07_25_atlmlb_miamlb_1&mode=box


----------



## DSGB

Those 7 K's and some timely fly balls were Hanson's savior today.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

DSGB said:


> Those 7 K's and some timely fly balls were Hanson's savior today.



the fact that its very difficult to steal home was his savior...


----------



## KyDawg

southGAlefty said:


> MLB.com and the Braves' website are reporting that the Braves have agreed to terms with the Cubs in exchange for Ryan Dempster, pending Dempster's approval. According to braves.com the Braves would be sending Delgado and one other player in the deal.
> 
> Hallelujah, more pitching help! Dempster is the Major League leader in ERA this season coming in at like 2.15 in 15 starts. This could be huge for the Braves. With Jurrjens still killing us and Minor coming around as of late Dempster may be just what we need to push us over the top in place of JJ. I'm excited about these next couple months for the Braves!



I dont think we will miss Delgado.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DSGB said:


> Triple 7's!
> 
> 7 walks by Hanson
> 
> 7 stolen bases by the Marlins
> 
> 7 runs for the Braves!



Heard about this on the local TV sports news reports this evening.  Here's a couple more items for Tommy Hanson today going down in the history books.  What a gift from above for the Braves to win even after 1 of 3 pitchers used today in 5-innings gave up 7-walks & 7-stolen-bases.  

W:Hanson (11-5)



http://m.onlineathens.com/sports/2012-07-25/francisco-homers-braves-beat-marlins-7-1 

Francisco homers as Braves beat Marlins 7-1

Wednesday, July 25, 2012

*“Seven walks and seven stolen bases, to go out and pitch five innings and give up a run, I have no idea how I did that,” Hanson said.* “I don’t even know if that’s ever happened. I was just having a hard time locating my fastball and throwing strikes when I needed to. The good part is that we won and, hopefully, I can do a better job next time.”

*The last pitcher to accomplish the feat had been Seattle’s Randy Johnson, who walked seven as the Mariners beat Oakland 14-6 on July 29, 1989,* during a game in which the Athletics had eight steals, according to STATS LLC. 



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/mlb/g...012_07_25_atlmlb_miamlb_1&mode=recap&c_id=atl

Hanson overcomes seven walks to down Fish

7/25/20

*Hanson became just the 11th Major League pitcher since 1921 to record seven strikeouts and issue seven walks while working exactly five innings. *The only other pitchers to do so and record a win were Vida Blue (1974) David Clyde (1973) and Ray Culp (1969). The only other members of this group to allow one run or fewer were Boof Bonser (2007) and Daniel Cabrera (2006).


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats on the Braves at home sweeping the series against the Phillies. Atlanta is still staying 3.5 games behind the division leading Nationals.


----------



## westcobbdog

I don't see us passing Washington with their pitching depth and solid hitting 1-9.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves breaking their Monday losing streak of 12 games (now 1 W & 12 L), winning tonight 8-2, & now having a 6-game winning streak.


----------



## westcobbdog

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Congrats to the Braves breaking their Monday losing streak of 12 games (now 1 W & 12 L), winning tonight 8-2, & now having a 6-game winning streak.



plus pulling off a decent trade with the cubbies..got starting LH pitcher Maholm(sp) and and rhh outfielder Johnson..all we gave up was Viscaino(sp) and his mending elbow.


----------



## southGAlefty

I saw Maholm pitch in Atlanta on July 4th and was impressed. He's a crafty lefty that seems to know how to pitch. I liked him. Oh yeah, Reed Johnson hit a pinch-hit BOMB in that game too! Great move by Frank Wren.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

southGAlefty said:


> I saw Maholm pitch in Atlanta on July 4th and was impressed. He's a crafty lefty that seems to know how to pitch. I liked him. Oh yeah, Reed Johnson hit a pinch-hit BOMB in that game too! Great move by Frank Wren.



Beat getting Dempster the most over rated trade bait in yrs.


----------



## Tim L

Good thing they got Maholm; Hansen just went on the DL with a bad back....hopefully it won't be for long but he hasn't been right for awhile now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Here's some background numbers on the Braves 2 new acquisitions from the Cubs:  



http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20120730&content_id=35848656&vkey=news_mlb&c_id=mlb

Cubs deal Maholm, Johnson to Braves

07/31/12 


"The Cubs dealt pitcher Paul Maholm and outfielder Reed Johnson to the Braves on Monday night"

"Johnson, 35, started in center field against the Pirates and scored two runs, but he was pulled for a pinch-hitter before his second at-bat in the Cubs' nine-run fifth. The veteran was *batting .302 *this season, including a .333 average against left-handed pitching." 

"(left-handed starting pitcher) Maholm, 30, was 5-0 with a 1.02 ERA in his past six starts dating to June 29 and 9-6 with a *3.74 ERA overall*. He has thrown six straight starts of at least six innings in which he's given up one or no runs." 



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/...31&content_id=35874568&vkey=news_atl&c_id=atl 

Atlanta addressed weaknesses at Deadline

Braves' trade for Johnson, Maholm on Monday filled some needs

7/31/12 


"brought *left-handed* starting pitcher Paul Maholm and veteran backup outfielder Reed Johnson from the Cubs in exchange for highly-regarded pitching prospect Arodys Vizcaino and Jaye Chapman." 

"Johnson has *batted .448 (13-for-29) as a pinch-hitter* this year and also shown the ability to hit both right-handed and left-handed pitchers. He has hit .321 (27-for-84) against lefties and .282 (24-for-85) against right-handers." 



http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/baseball/mlb/07/31/braves-cubs-trade.ap/index.html 

Braves acquire Maholm, Johnson from Cubs 

Tuesday July 31, 2012 


"We got two real key fits for us," Wren said.

"If we are done, if nothing else transpires tomorrow, we will be *real happy with where we are*."

"Maholm, 29, is 9-6 with a 3.74 ERA, including a 4-0 record and 1.23 ERA in July. He is *62-79 in eight seasons*, including seven with Pittsburgh." 

"The Braves will have a *$6.5 million option* to retain Maholm in 2013." 

"The 35-year-old Johnson is hitting .307 with three homers and 16 RBIs. He has played all three outfield positions and is a *career .284 hitter*."


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

1st place Nationals lost 8-0 to Phillies tonight so the Braves have a chance to get closer with a win tonight.  

Bottom 7th-inning with Atlanta winning 6-1 right now so it's looking good so far.


----------



## westcobbdog

Nats gotta be looking over their shoulder tonight...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Tim L said:


> Good thing they got Maholm; Hansen just went on the DL with a bad back....hopefully it won't be for long but he hasn't been right for awhile now.



Hanson went on the DL _*because*_ we got Maholm.  I doubt anything is actually physically wrong with him.


----------



## dieselengine9

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Hanson went on the DL _*because*_ we got Maholm.  I doubt anything is actually physically wrong with him.



Why was that?


----------



## Tim L

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Hanson went on the DL _*because*_ we got Maholm.  I doubt anything is actually physically wrong with him.



Could very well be, either way some rest should help Hansen...Medlin looked good last night (which he always does)...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

dieselengine9 said:


> Why was that?



Getting Maholm meant we could give Hanson a break because he's been getting shelled.


----------



## DSGB

Hanson supposedly tweaked his back around the all-star break and they think it may have something to do with his latest performances, so they are giving him a rest in hopes he will be better down the stretch.


----------



## paddlin samurai

we need Uggs to step up soon.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry to see the winning streak come to an end for Atlanta.  1st-inning pitcher Sheets giving up 3-runs & 5-hits was the largest problem to overcome leading to the loss, but at least he rebounded & pulled it together for 6.2 IP including 8 SO's.  Too bad with the 1st place Nationals losing their 2nd game in row, the Braves had another chance to cut down their lead.


----------



## Tim L

Well hopefully Uggla will come around the last two months of the season....looking ahead, will be real interested to see who will start in the outfield next year...Haywood will be in right; Prado most likely goes to 3rd base....getting Bourne back probably 50% 50% at best...


----------



## paddlin samurai

I swear Chipper could be in a wheel chair and still hit a double.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

paddlin samurai said:


> I swear Chipper could be in a wheel chair and still hit a double.



wow... I was expecting "one mo bat."


----------



## paddlin samurai

just for u Doc..." one mo bat" !


----------



## tdw3684

Used to think the Barker/Butler trade was the worst deal the Braves ever made but Uggla has convinced me otherwise.  Can't believe we can't find somebody better.


----------



## paddlin samurai

it may take til his final year in his contract for Uggs to  get comfortable...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, Uggla has not gotten it going very good yet after the all-star break like last year.  Earlier he did have a decent consecutive game hitting streak going.  

Here the latest info on Dan Uggla from today's Braves game pre-game notes:  



http://mlb.mlb.com/documents/7/5/6/36161756/080512_3iryxz06.pdf


Dan Uggla • INF • R/R • 5-11 • 205 • 32 yrs • #26 

HOU Series: .286 (2-7) Homestand: .194 (6-31)
vs. LHP: .216 (25-116), 3 HR Streak: 4 games (4-14, .286)
vs. RHP: .209 (51-244), 9 HR Last HR: 7/8 at PHI (Worley)

• Went 1-for-3 last night and has 6 hits (4 2Bs) and 8 RBIs in his last 7 games. 
• Ranks T2nd (w/teammate F. Freeman) in the NL (T4th in MLB) with 31 2-out RBIs.
• Ranks T3rd in the Majors (T1st in NL w/CIN’s J. Votto) with 66 walks.
• Stroked an RBI-2B in Fri.’s (8/3) ’s 3rd inning for his 4th 2B in his last 7 games.
• Doubled (1 RBI) in Sunday’s (7/29) 1st inning to snap an 0-for-21 hitless spell.
• Is 21-for-161 (.130) in his last 49 games, since 6/6. On 6/5 at MIA went 4-for-5 with 
2 HRs & 5 RBIs, including his 200th career HR with a 432-foot shot in the 9th inn.
• Posted his ﬁ rst multi-hit game on 7/20 at WSH going 3-for-4 with 4 R since 6/5.
• Reached base safely in ﬁ ve of his six plate appearances on 7/20 at WSH.
• Homerun on 7/8 to snap an 0-for-20 hitless spell & a span of 84-homerless ABs.
• Was out of the starting lineup on 6/29 for the ﬁ rst time this season. Prior to 6/29, 
had started all 75 games and had played all but two innings in the ﬁ eld.
• Started at 2B and went 1-for-3 with one RBI in the Midsummer Classic. Is was Dan’s 
3rd ASG app. and his 1st selection by the fans as the starting second baseman.
• Since 2006, leads all Major League second basemen with 202 HR.
• His career-high 33-game hitting streak (7/5-8/13/11) was the longest in Atlanta 
era history (since 1966) and the second-longest in franchise history.
• Hit a career-best 36 HRs in 2011, his fifth 30-HR season, an MLB record for 2B.


----------



## paddlin samurai

I would be happy if he hit 15 hrs as long as their were men on base.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking  at the online scoreboard, giving up 5 runs in the 5th inning almost did the Braves in, but nice to see Atlanta rally back with a 12-6 win on 10 hits including Bourn going 3 for 5 with 3-RBI's & Uggla goign 3 for 4 with 3-RBI's led the offensive effort.


----------



## Tim L

Real good chance the Braves will be playing the Pirates i n the wild card "play in" game...Those two teams played some great post season games in 91 and 92.  Only other real wild card contendors right now would be the cards and dodgers.


----------



## biggdogg

hopefully the Bravos can muster somethin for the Nats down the stretch. Nats/Expos have been their achilles heel for years now.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice complete game shutout road win over the NY Mets for Maholm's 1st win with the Braves which included a 2-RBI HR for Heyward & a 2-RBI HR for Uggla.  Hope they can keep it going.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Gem tonight by Maholm.  That's a very underrated deal we made there.  Much better than dealing for Dempster.

And I cant believe people are knocking the deal for uggla.  No, he hasn't been hitting well this season, but we traded a utility infielder for one of the 2 best hitting 2B in the majors and then signed him to a fairly team friendly deal.  Geez, what more could you guys want?  It's ridiculous.


----------



## biggdogg

shhhhh......


i think Danny Uggla is back in the building.....


keep it on the down low...


----------



## southGAlefty

Man its tough when you go 7-3 over your last 10 games and still lose ground in the standing. If the Nats go a modest 30-20 over these last 50 games they win 100 ball games! What's sad is the Braves could win 100 games and finish in second!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to see the Braves win & clinch the series with the Mets yesterday but have a late 8pm game today with 'em. Season record single inning score of 7-runs yesterday in the 2nd & collecting 9 runs in the first two innings yesterday against Santana's pitching return was nice to see, too.  It still was a bit disappointing that the Braves could not score anything more after the first two innings, but getting Freeman's 5-RBI's in the first two inning in his first two AB's with his longest career HR was a fine game highlight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Since the Nationals lost to AZ earlier today, the Braves with Sheets pitching have a chance to make some ground on 'em with a win tonight to complete the sweep of the NY Mets.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Watching the online scoreboard, appears it was not Sheets' night giving up 5 runs but the Braves made a nice 4-run rally in the 9th-inning coming within 1-run of tying the score.  

Time to get ready for the series with San Diego in Atlanta tomorrow.  Mondays may be the worse day of the week for the Braves to play according to their record this season, but at least they broke their Mondays 12-game losing streak.


----------



## Tim L

Uggla has looked good the last few games; hopefully it will last..if no one gets hurt and Simmons comes back strong the Braves have as good a shot as anyone in the NL of making the World Series (of course there is that one game wild card play in game....Pirates are beginning their swoon and Melky out the rest of the year; their opponent in that game may well be the Giants or cards..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

After seeing the local metro Atlanta TV sports news, appears tonight is Chipper Jones bobblehead night for the 1st 20,000 fans arriving to the game.  



http://atlanta.sbnation.com/2012/8/16/3248081/chipper-jones-bobblehead-atlanta-braves 

Chipper Jones Bobblehead Night For Braves-Padres 

16 Aug 2012









http://blogs.ajc.com/atlanta-braves...nd-the-hof/?cxntfid=blogs_atlanta_braves_blog 

On Chipper’s bobblehead, injuries, 3,000 hits and HOF

August 16, 2012


----------



## tcward

Chipper just put one in the seats!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

tcward said:


> Chipper just put one in the seats!!



He has a nose for the occasion...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

tcward said:


> Chipper just put one in the seats!!



Great way to start the game & celebrate his bobblehead nite with a 1st-inning 2-run HR.

EDIT: Still watchin the online web scoreboard game updates & glad to see Heyward join in the celebration with another HR.  Would be nice if more HR's get added by other teammates.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

And...........  Yard.  B2b with Jhey and that one was a monster.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> And...........  Yard.  B2b with Jhey and that one was a monster.



Good to hear the eyewitness reports watching it in person or on TV. Thx.

Will be trying to keep up with ya'll using the online scoreboards. 

EDIT:  Is it really true that Chipper went yard a 2nd time tonight with a back-to-back HR following JHey??? Sounds like a fine game.


----------



## DSGB

Once again, Chipper rises to the occasion. Hit number 2700 for his career and passes Hall of Famer Dave Winfield on the all-time home run list with 466. The man knows how to go out with a bang!


----------



## westcobbdog

Heard Chipper's interview about a possible return, no way he says, he is done and made a promise to the one's he loves ( his kids) and he is keeping it. He's done with the grind.


----------



## fredw

Thoroughly enjoyed watching the Chipper, Heyward and Medlin show last night.  Did you see the little flip Chipper made, while sprawled out, to get a force at second?  Going yard twice on his night....awesome stuff.  I'm going to miss number 10.  Medlin had a heck of a game and would normally be the talk of the town.

Saw in this morning's paper where Medlin got the win when Billy Wagner got his 400th save.


----------



## fredw

Thoroughly enjoyed watching the Chipper, Heyward and Medlin show last night.  Did you see the little flip Chipper made, while sprawled out, to get a force at second?  Going yard twice on his night....awesome stuff.  I'm going to miss number 10.  Medlin had a heck of a game and would normally be the talk of the town.

Saw in this morning's paper where Medlin got the win when Billy Wagner got his 400th save.


----------



## biggdogg

i'm anxious to see who the odd man out will be when fredi goes back to a 5 man rotation. there is no reason to put medlin back in the bullpen. the way he pitched in 2010 before he got hurt and this year.... that kid is a stud!

leave delgado and jj in the minors. hudson,maholm, hanson, minor and medlin looks like a mighty formidable rotation.


----------



## biggdogg

and i'll definately miss chipper, and so will my boy. he's 11 and has been a die hard chipper fan since he could talk half decent!


----------



## fredw

biggdogg said:


> i'm anxious to see who the odd man out will be when fredi goes back to a 5 man rotation. there is no reason to put medlin back in the bullpen. the way he pitched in 2010 before he got hurt and this year.... that kid is a stud!
> 
> leave delgado and jj in the minors. hudson,maholm, hanson, minor and medlin looks like a mighty formidable rotation.



I think Hanson is key to the decision.  If he pitches well after his DL stint, it may be a tough decision.  Can't see taking Medlin out since he has pitched so well in a starting role.  Minor could be the odd man out if Sheet's arm holds up and Hanson returns with some degree of respectability.

Too much pitching is a good problem to have.


----------



## fredw

*Chipper*

He continues to amaze in his final season.

0 and 13 against the Dodgers starter.  First at bat and he goes yard.


----------



## biggdogg

wow! i forgot about sheets. gonna be a tough decision. glad i don't have to make it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thank God for pinch hitter Francisco's base hit to bring the winning run home in the 11th inning for a great start of the weekend series with the Dodgers. Good seeing Chipper get his 3rd HR in 2 games.


----------



## Tim L

Francisco is starting to remind me of another Fransico (Cabrera) the Braves used to have in the rarly to mid 90's...Great guy to have as a pinch hitter.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Watching the online MLB web scoreboard, even though Hudson had a slow start giving up 4 runs in the 1st, the Braves made a nice comeback tying the game up in the 5th & keeping it tied up on into extra innings here in the bottom of the 11th inning.  Heyward 3-RBI night with a HR & currently going 2 for 5 is having a nice night. Other teams have to worry about Atlanta all the way into the late innings with their good never quit attitude.  Whether the Braves (right now with a 12-hit game) end up winning or losing, gotta give 'em credit for a decent tough played road game against the Nationals tonight.


----------



## DSGB

Rough start and a rough ending. 

I like Heyward's aggressiveness, but it looked like we were in for a big 1st inning before he got thrown out trying to steal third. He did make up for it by tying the game with his two-run shot in the 5th.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

The Nationals seem to be the luckiest team on the planet.  3 hits in that last inning that went a total of about 300'.


----------



## WilcoSportsman

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> The Nationals seem to be the luckiest team on the planet.  3 hits in that last inning that went a total of about 300'.



I know, I swear the Nats made a deal with the devil. They've gotta take two out of three if they're gonna stay in the East race.


----------



## tcward

Come on Braves! Not another downward spiral....


----------



## riprap

Hope for the wildcard.


----------



## KyDawg

Deja vu all over again.


----------



## biggdogg

i don't see a repeat of last season. they just ain't got nothin for the nats.


----------



## westcobbdog

we need everybody healthy and clicking..time to roll up our sleeves and bear down. If we lose this wildcard lead becaus Freedie wants to coast I hope it costs him his job.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I don't see how losing two games on the road to the best team in baseball is indicative of any kind of slide like last year.


----------



## biggdogg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't see how losing two games on the road to the best team in baseball is indicative of any kind of slide like last year.



what he said.


----------



## Da Possum

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't see how losing two games on the road to the best team in baseball is indicative of any kind of slide like last year.



Agree.  The Nats are a very good team and unless something crazy happens; I expect to see them in the World Series


----------



## paddlin samurai

one mo bat one mo bat


----------



## DSGB

Like Chipper said, the Nats are playing some good baseball and you have to be near perfect to beat them. The Braves haven't done that the last few games.


----------



## southGAlefty

The Nats are the best team in baseball in my opinion and honestly, the Braves ain't got much for em. It's gonna be a tough row to hoe if we're gonna make a deep playoff run because I don't see Washington blowing a 7 game lead this late in the game. We'll see though, that's why they play the game. Salvaging one tonight and getting a game back would be a good start, then we need to sweep when the Nats come to the TED in September.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking at the online MLB scoreboard, somehow the Braves squeaked out a win tonight to avoid getting sweeped by the almost unstoppable Nats.


----------



## fredw

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looking at the online MLB scoreboard, somehow the Braves squeaked out a win tonight to avoid getting sweeped by the almost unstoppable Nats.



Yes they did.....but it was a nail biter until the top of the 9th.  Another fine job by Medlin.


----------



## riprap

Finally. Braves got some late inning insurance.


----------



## Paymaster

Medlen looked good and Kimbrel was lights out again!


----------



## DSGB

Martin's two RBI's is all they needed, but it was nice to get those late insurance runs! The ball was bouncing Atlanta's way, finally.

That's what, 16 starts in a row for Kris that the Braves have won? Going back to 2010. That's impressive! Definitely gives the boys some confidence when he's on the bump.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

nice except for the fact that once again, Kimbrel doesn't get a save for my fantasy team...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DSGB said:


> Martin's two RBI's is all they needed, but it was nice to get those late insurance runs! The ball was bouncing Atlanta's way, finally.
> 
> That's what, 16 starts in a row for Kris that the Braves have won? Going back to 2010. That's impressive! Definitely gives the boys some confidence when he's on the bump.



Glad the Braves are creating a reputation for late or last inning scoring threats to keep opponents worrying in the rest of the games & in playoffs if they make it.  Of course, that should help Atlanta to keep building their winning confidence, too.


----------



## biggdogg

a few runs early in the game would be nice. might build a lil confidence in the starting rotation. knowing that giving up 2 or 3 runs might cost you the game because you have no idea which Braves offense is gonna show up makes it a lil bit harder to climb the hill.

B-mac and Uggla have got to get it going, and soon!

that being said, i can't wait to see a rotation with beachy and medlin at the same time!


----------



## vince

*Good Bye Chipper*

I'll be at Turner Field on September 28 to say good bye to chipper.


----------



## westcobbdog

dang, lost again. We can't buy a victory. Hope we don't choke agin and lose the wild card.


----------



## fredw

These west coast games are tough on those of us who can't stay awake.  4 p.m.game today and 8 p.m. Sunday....to be sure I can stay awake through those.

We need to win both.


----------



## Tim L

Well the Braves are streaky; hopefully they will get hot again when they go to San Diego.


----------



## westcobbdog

after this stretch we play mainly sub .500 teams.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good having the Braves 7-1 win & make up ground on the Nats that lost today. Nice ending of the game in the bottom of the 9th with 2-outs and both Heyward & Freeman delivering a back-to-back 2-HR finish, but not as long as Francisco's 4th inning 454-FT. HR bomb.  Hudson's 7 innings of pitching to go with his 2-hits was a fine contribution.  Something woke up McCann out of his slump as he went 3 for 4 at the plate.  At least Atlanta split the series with San Francisco.


----------



## KyDawg

Looks like Uggla is spending alot of time on the pine. Good for Fredi.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

4.5 back...  anything is possible...


----------



## Tim L

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 4.5 back...  anything is possible...



Your right; just 4.5 back and it is still August..


----------



## southGAlefty

Why is everybody giving up on Uggla? I know he's struggling but compare his numbers this year to his career numbers and he's just having a down year. 

The guy is a .258 CAREER hitter guys! He's not Chipper, he aint gonna hit .300 with 20-25 bombs EVERY year. In fact, he's never hit over about .280 in his entire career! Yeah, Wren dealt for him to be a bruiser in the middle of the line-up and it hasn't worked out this year. Y'all do realize he hit 36 bombs last year right? A career high for him. And only hit .233...what a shocker! 

I'm by no means happy about his output this year but I aint ready to trade him to the Pirates, or Mets, or Reds, or anybody for that matter so he can beat up on us the rest of his career. He's a power hitter...power hitters strike out a ton and hit a lot of bombs. And they have less-than-stellar years sometimes. It's tough to hit at the big league level, so what! He's still got a few years on his contract I think and I look for them to be very productive years. Think about this, if Uggla got just one more hit every other game or every 3rd game he's hitting somewhere between .260 and .300 with probably close to 30 bombs already. I know, this is a "what have you done for me lately?" game but I'm just saying don't be so quick to give up on him just yet. 

If the guy gets hot in September he has the kind of ability to be adding a World Series MVP to his resume'. I'd be really surprised if he doesn't start hitting in the next couple weeks!


----------



## paddlin samurai

Hope they bring up Meja or whatever his name is- show could use anutdur bat.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Watching the online scoreboards, Uggla got a hit (4 total Braves hits) in yesterday's losing shutout game & batted 8th tonight hitting a HR.  

The local TV sports news showed Chipper hitting one back near the wall getting an RBI & the outfielder could not catch it as he fell down.

Washington lost tonight to Miami 9-0 so Atlanta has another chance to gain on 'em with a win with the Braves currently winning 2-0 in the bottom of the 6th. 

EDIT: Medlen pitched a fine shutout win getting 9 SO's in 8 innings.


----------



## westcobbdog

Thanks and way to go Medlin, a 6 hit shutout victory. We needed that win badly. If I was managing the Braves i would quietly get in McCann's face and challenge him to bear down, his one ab I saw watched him take a cheesy 88 mph pfectly straight fastball right down Peachtree for strike three. At least take a rip at the ball!

He and Uggla are stealing $$ right now, andI like them both.


----------



## DSGB

Medlen has been dealing! 28+ shutout innings in a row and now 17 straight starts that the Braves have won. Not to mention picking off two base runners!

How 'bout Uggla with a home run in the 5th for career hit number 1000!

Only 4 games back!


----------



## westcobbdog

Well Hanson laid another egg losing to the Pods. I am afraid he is the odd man out this year  if I get to make the post season roster. Lame curve ball and very flat fastball that is usually perfectly straight , always belt high or higher.  He seems to give up runs in bunches and is a medicore MLB pitcher right now.Now we face the out of it but surging Phils, hope the big home crowds can be the 10th man.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Two mo bats!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Following online scoreboards, I saw the bad 1st inning with Atlanta giving up 5-runs & never expected it to be a close game later. 

Chipper's walk off 3-run HR game winner in the 9th was a great save to keep the Braves from being swept at home.  Reed Johnson's 3-RBI game going 3 for 4 was a great contribution to the win. 

Braves' opponents are going to continue to have to worry about late inning ralleys.  

Still seems like Chipper still has too much gas & talent left in the tank to walk away from the game after this season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Viewing the online scoreboard, looks like Medlen goes the distance for  a fine winning performance 6-1, pitching 9-innings with 12-SO'2.


----------



## biggdogg

Medlen is LEGIT!

now i wanna see how Uggla's benching is gonna play out....


----------



## DSGB

Another gem from Minor! Got a little hairy in the 8th, but Kimbrel put that to rest and picked up his first multi-inning save. 

Saw this article last night. Soft hands....
http://www.wtvm.com/story/19465795/chipper-jones-baseball-caught-by-columbus-high-school-student


----------



## KyDawg

Where did the bats go. Oh I forgot it is September.


----------



## DSGB

That one was gift-wrapped, but I'll take it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Was keeping up with the games via web scoreboard & good to have low-scoring Braves get 2 shutout wins in a row to split the home series with the Rockies thanks to mostly the good pitching efforts. 

Time for Atlanta to get fired up for weekend road games with the NY Mets starting tomorrow.


----------



## DSGB

<strike>Chipper's</strike> Larry's last trip to Flushing! Foley's Pub and Restaurant is gonna change their name to Chipper's.


----------



## KyDawg

0 earned runs in the last two games and win them both. WOW


----------



## Tim L

KyDawg said:


> 0 earned runs in the last two games and win them both. WOW



Yep, those are two games they should have lost along with the last game against Philly...Hopefully fate will smile on them this month and we keep winning games we would have lost last year. If the Braves can get to the playoffs and start hitting (alot depends on Uggla and McCan) they have as good a chance as anyone to go all the way..  Sure hope so because after this year the lineup may look alot different...Chippers gone; Bourne probably gone, starting to hear rumors that the Braves are at least considering not exercising the option on McCain next year.  You can't ignore his slide at the plate the last two years....He has played the game the right way (no roids) and physically may be about shot (can happen to catchers earlier than other position players..


----------



## Wastin Bullets

Lets get em to Night Bravos! we need to AT LEAST get a little breathing room in the wild card race!


----------



## westcobbdog

We should be peaking not struggling. Very difficult to watch this baseball right now.


----------



## Tim L

westcobbdog said:


> We should be peaking not struggling. Very difficult to watch this baseball right now.



LOL Well if it gets too hard (don't know your age) just remember the 70's and 80's then it's not hard at all; this is heaven compared to those years...I think there was one Braves team in the 70's (73?, the Buzz Capra year) where they played over 500 ball; then the two decent teams in 81 and 82 (of course in the mid to late 60's they were decent too but thats going back too far...But if you remember those Jerry Royster, Jimmy Wynn, Joe Nolan, and Roland Office teams, this still ant bad!


----------



## westcobbdog

Tim L said:


> LOL Well if it gets too hard (don't know your age) just remember the 70's and 80's then it's not hard at all; this is heaven compared to those years...I think there was one Braves team in the 70's (73?, the Buzz Capra year) where they played over 500 ball; then the two decent teams in 81 and 82 (of course in the mid to late 60's they were decent too but thats going back too far...But if you remember those Jerry Royster, Jimmy Wynn, Joe Nolan, and Roland Office teams, this still ant bad!



good stuff, the other day I was working off Fulton Industrial and stopped at McDonalds..noticed a well dressed older guy near counter..then it hit me..I was standing near on of the most mediocre Braves SS EVER....Darryl Chaney. He was real nice. And yes I may expect too much but after around 40 yrs of being a Braves fan plus coaching a lot of baseball  I am more than a casual observer and play to win.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to Maholm getting the Braves shutout 3-0 road win over the Mets with both Heyward & Uggla going 2 for 4 including a HR for each.  Nice start for the w/e series.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like the Braves offense or bats woke up today winning 11-2 with 17-hits, including McCann going 4 for 5 with 4-RBI's & a HR, along with Uggla going 3 for 3 & Prado going 3 for 6 with 2-RBI's, to help Medlen with another win.  Hope Atlanta sweeps the road NY series with a final win tomorrow.


----------



## westcobbdog

Maholm and Medlin solid last 2 nights have us playing better.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Uggs starting to heat up.


----------



## Tim L

Good win today; Hanson looking alittle better; some bats hopefully waking up...McCan had another good day; but all his hits are coming on pitches waist high or lower; that shoulder won't let him hit anything up....Still their looking better and everything considered have as good a chance as anyone in the NL of making the World Series; especially when you consider they will go with their top three starters (Hudson, Medlin, and ??) in the playoffs....Tech, Georgia, and the Falcons won but who cares; their still playing baseball!


----------



## DSGB

The bats went silent against the Crew. Another big inning last night lead to a sweep. 

They're still 5.5 up on the next WC team, but have fallen to 8.5 back in the division. 

I hope they get their minds right on the off day today and come to the park tomorrow ready to battle the Nats.


----------



## Tim L

DSGB said:


> The bats went silent against the Crew. Another big inning last night lead to a sweep.
> 
> They're still 5.5 up on the next WC team, but have fallen to 8.5 back in the division.
> 
> I hope they get their minds right on the off day today and come to the park tomorrow ready to battle the Nats.



Yea, the way their playing right now; they had better not assume they have a wildcard spot wrapped up..and if they are one of the two wild card teams, they had better hope Philly isn't the second....


----------



## mtr3333

drhunter1 said:


> What are their chances?



Are you ready to begin a countdown to collapse thread?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Brewers are hot right now.  Braves really just need to play .500 ball here on out.  90 wins definitely gets them in.


----------



## mtr3333

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Brewers are hot right now.  Braves really just need to play .500 ball here on out.  90 wins definitely gets them in.


The Nats are coming!


----------



## paddlin samurai

Braves win- Kim was zoned in 97-98 miles per hour tre up tre down.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

It was close but not the best looking win but we'll take a win any way we can get it esp. against the 1st place Nationals, even if it takes an opponent's bad throwing error to bring home the winning run.  Hate that Medlen did not get the win with his personal best career high of 13 SO's in 7-innings. Good to see Atlanta reach a double digit 10 hit total tonight.


----------



## riprap

Seems like we were getting plenty of hits, guys on almost every inning. Hope we can start getting them across the home plate.


----------



## Tim L

Simmons being back is big; the Braves still didn't hit much when it counted but Simmons was instrumental in both runs. If he keeps it up he will be worth another game or two.  But Bourne and the middle of the line up have to warm up if they do anything in the playoffs...Hopefully if they keep a good lead over the second wild card team Freddie can set up the rotation so they Medlin can pitch the wild card game.  I don't know how many are keeping up with it, but if the Braves win their next 3 games Medlin starts, Medlin will be the all time leader in consecative games won by a team when the same pitcher starts....Big game today; gonna leave early enough to watch batting practice..


----------



## paddlin samurai

onemobat....can Medlin hit?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves sweeping the Nationals at home with the win tonight.


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice win, gotta keep grinding out these type wins. Minor looked good for 6.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

paddlin samurai said:


> onemobat....can Medlin hit?



actually, he can.  and its Medlen.

awesome watching him mow them down friday night.  playoff atmosphere at the game.

the division is still within reach.


----------



## DSGB

Not sure if they'll catch them in the division race, but it's definitely a momentum builder going into the playoffs. I was getting sick of Hershiser and Shulman talking up the Nats, but found something else to talk about when the Braves did anything.


----------



## Tim L

If nothing else it's helping to insure their play that wild card winner take all in Atlanta.  I don't care if it is the Dodgers or Cards; just as long as it is not the Phillies...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves on another win in a row, especially one of their few wins on Mondays.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> actually, he can.  and its Medlen.
> 
> awesome watching him mow them down friday night.  playoff atmosphere at the game.
> 
> the division is still within reach.



 i was talking about Jose' Sanchez Guadalara Medlin... haha thanks for the spell check.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Medlen does it again with a 3-0 shutout win taking the series for the Braves.  Heard on the local TV sports news with Medlen starting, Atlanta has 21-game winning streak & is the longest in the league since 1953.


----------



## DSGB

Medlen was masterful, once again, despite the early troubles. Also good to see the offense capitalize on some early scoring opportunities against a tough pitcher.
Chipper tied Lou Gehrig on the all-time hit list!


----------



## Tim L

Medlin is really starting to remind me of Maddox; great command of all his pitches..The future looks pretty good when you look at our young starters; Medlin, Minor, Beechy; plus DeGrado and Tehrain, ..Hudson still has a couple of good years left and the guy we got from the Cubs; what's his name; Maypop; who knows ....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Heard on the sports news reports that the 1st place division Washington Nationals locked in or clinched their playoff spot with last night's win.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DSGB said:


> Medlen was masterful, once again, despite the early troubles. Also good to see the offense capitalize on some early scoring opportunities against a tough pitcher.
> Chipper tied Lou Gehrig on the all-time hit list!



Chipper's hit off Halladay today moved him ahead of Lou Gehrig as I just heard the Fox 5 Atlanta TV announcers report.  Freeman's 1st inning 3-run HR is a great way to start the game with Minor following up with 3 SO's in the 1st inning.  

EDIT: 2nd inning bases loaded, bases clearing 3-RBI double by Heyward giving Minor some cushion for Braves now leading 6-0.  Good job getting to Halladay early.  Following up with Chipper's double now going 2 for 2 with an RBI to increase the lead to 7-0.


----------



## paddlin samurai

lets go braves, lets go braves, etc.


----------



## DSGB

Magic number down to 2!

Taking 2/3 in Philly will make it tough for them to make the playoffs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sure would be nice for the Braves to clinch a playoff spot with a win tonight according to the local TV sports news.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves in clinching a playoff spot with a win tonight!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Congrats to the Braves in clinching a playoff spot with a win tonight!


----------



## Rackbuster

Ole Freddie did it with that homer. Braves better get some money stocked up because when Medlin gets to be a free agent and he keeps pitching like he is he will be getting some fine offers. Now if they can keep playing good ball in the playoffs everything may work out.


----------



## paddlin samurai

No mo bats!


----------



## DSGB

Exciting ending and what a way to clinch a playoff berth! 

Only 4 games back with 8 more to play. Braves still have a chance to win the division.


----------



## Nitram4891

I got my wildcard game tickets but here's to hoping I don't have to use them!  Go Braves!


----------



## riprap

Wonder if the Braves rest up or keep the foot on the gas until we can't win the division?


----------



## DSGB

They still have their sights set on the division and Fredi G. wants everyone to stay sharp.


----------



## Tim L

Right now their playing as well as anyone in baseball.  Of course you have to win the wildcard playin game, but if they do that, the first two games in the next round of the playoffs will be at home.    Alittle worried about Bournes thumb, but you still have to like their chances; no one this year is clearly better; no team they should fear (as they did the Phillies last year)....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope the Braves give Chipper a fine retirement sendoff this weekend by extending Atlanta's 5-game winning streak & in winning the last series of the regular season.  



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/...tebook_id=39057904&vkey=notebook_atl&c_id=atl 

Braves to honor Chipper with ceremony Friday

09/26/12


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody else get a little misty eyed watching the Chipper tribute tonight? I owe a lot of great memories from my childhood and beyond to 10 and its just dang sure not gonna be the same next year. Chipper Jones you are and always will be the man in my book!


----------



## fredw

southGAlefty said:


> Anybody else get a little misty eyed watching the Chipper tribute tonight? I owe a lot of great memories from my childhood and beyond to 10 and its just dang sure not gonna be the same next year. Chipper Jones you are and always will be the man in my book!



I did.  Not only does Chipper retire to end a fine career but it also marks the end of an era the likes of which we'll probably never see again.  So many fine seasons by the Braves....dominance by Smoltz, Glavine, and Maddog....Chipper in the clutch.

The stadium was rocking for him last night.


----------



## Tim L

fredw said:


> I did.  Not only does Chipper retire to end a fine career but it also marks the end of an era the likes of which we'll probably never see again.  So many fine seasons by the Braves....dominance by Smoltz, Glavine, and Maddog....Chipper in the clutch.
> 
> The stadium was rocking for him last night.



I'm trying to remember if anyone else that played on those Braves teams from the 90's is still playing; only one I can think of is Andrew Jones.


----------



## vince

*Chippers night*

We had a great time last night at the game even though the Mets bet the braves. Great tribute for Chipper. They better hit better then what they have been doing are they will not advance past the wildcard. Don't care for the 1 game playoff.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves & Medlen continuing their winning streak & winning the series, but also gaining ground on the Nationals that lost Sunday.  Hope the winning continues with the final road series in Pittsburgh.  

Chipper's #10 painted on the side of the Delta jet the Atlanta team took to PA looked good.


----------



## DSGB

The Nats locked up the division with the Braves' loss to the Pirates at PNC Park. While the former Pirate Maholm struck out eight and allowed only two runs, Locke, the former Braves prospect, was effectively wild limiting the Braves to one run on two hits.
Now that they know their fate, some of the regulars can get some rest and be ready for the one game playoff in Atlanta on Friday.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Glad to get to see the Ol Man at least one more time this Friday night.  Anybody else going?


----------



## Nitram4891

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Glad to get to see the Ol Man at least one more time this Friday night.  Anybody else going?



Sitting in 417R.  Almost everyone I know is going to this game.  Should be loud at Turner Field!


----------



## huntindawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Sitting in 417R.  Almost everyone I know is going to this game.  Should be loud at Turner Field!



So you're saying there will be at least 4 people there huh???


----------



## Nitram4891

huntindawg said:


> So you're saying there will be at least 4 people there huh???



Yes dwag, at least four people will be there.  

I'll take going to a ball game with four friends over going to one with a few thousand relatives like you do on Saturday.


----------



## Tim L

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Glad to get to see the Ol Man at least one more time this Friday night.  Anybody else going?



Yep


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Nitram4891 said:


> Sitting in 417R.  Almost everyone I know is going to this game.  Should be loud at Turner Field!



I'm in 433.

Hoping we get the night game...

And I'm guessing huntindawg will not be there.


----------



## Nitram4891

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'm in 433.
> 
> Hoping we get the night game...
> 
> And I'm guessing huntindawg will not be there.



Yeah I was discussing the night game situation with a coworker and I'm sure it will be based on TV ratings.  I think facing St. Louis will help us there as they are pretty high but we won't be able to compete if the Yankees end up being in it.


----------



## DSGB

Wish I was going, but I'll be watching this one from the couch.


----------



## DSGB

*Sheets to retire*

Today will be his last start. 

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20121002&content_id=39369622&vkey=news_atl&c_id=atl


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*** REMINDER:  Game starts a bit early Friday @ 5:07pm !!!

Let's go Bravos!  Hope Atlanta can make it MORE than a 1-game playoff post-season.  Have a blast at the game.


----------



## DSGB

Good call to start Ross over B.Mac? I think so, considering Mac's struggles and still battling shoulder and leg injuries. Ross has produced at the plate recently and his defense is better. One game - win or go home - you gotta play the guy that gives you the best chance to win.


----------



## paddlin samurai

one mo bat....i mean one mo game!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

DSGB said:


> Good call to start Ross over B.Mac? I think so, considering Mac's struggles and still battling shoulder and leg injuries. Ross has produced at the plate recently and his defense is better. One game - win or go home - you gotta play the guy that gives you the best chance to win.



absolutely.  if for nothing else than defense.  McCann has a bad habit of letting a pitch get by at the most inopportune times.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Normally, Atlanta Braves games on Fri. & Sat. are on regular public OTA TV in the Atlanta metro area on Ch. 17 WPCH or Peachtree TV.  

All I could find about today's 5pm Braves playoff game is that it is being broadcasted on TBS.  

Any chances or does anyone know if the game is on any of the public Over-The-Air TV stations today???

This is all I could find about it at the web link below:  



http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/official_info/broadcasts/national.jsp?c_id=atl 

Date ▲	Time ET	Away ▲	Home ▲	Station ▲
Fri, Oct 5 	5:00 pm	St. Louis Cardinals	Atlanta Braves	TBS 



Thanks.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

TBS has sole rights to these games.


----------



## jzFish

I haven't been able to work all day thinking about this game.  I sure hope Medlen gets it done.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> TBS has sole rights to these games.



Thank you, Sir.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DSGB said:


> Good call to start Ross over B.Mac? I think so, considering Mac's struggles and still battling shoulder and leg injuries. Ross has produced at the plate recently and his defense is better. One game - win or go home - you gotta play the guy that gives you the best chance to win.





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> absolutely.  if for nothing else than defense.  McCann has a bad habit of letting a pitch get by at the most inopportune times.



Watching the online scoreboards, looks like a good move starting Ross with Braves drawing 1st blood & 1st score of the game with Ross's 2-run HR.


----------



## walukabuck

terrible last couple innings. Chipper appears to be ready to go hunting. Stupid call by Fredi with the bunt.


----------



## drhunter1

And the Braves crumble under the pressure again. The Braves and big stages are like oil and water.


----------



## biggdogg

i don't think the bunt by andrelton was called by fredi. but a total and complete defensive disaster non-the-less.


----------



## Muddyfoots

This is a stupid "playoff" game, anyway. Never should have taken place. Why the change in format? (I know the reason. But really?) Houston could win one game.

If the two teams were tied at the end of the regular season I could see this.


----------



## Horns

The Braves look like the Bad News Bears. I hate it, but barring a remarkable comeback the season ends today.


----------



## southGAlefty

I agree. This new wild card format is bush league. But we can't win the big game regardless.

Hate to see Chipper go out like this. Praying for one last miracle in these last 2 innings.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Even though I'm not confident about Braves comebacks, Atlanta has surprised me many times this season with late inning unpredictable come from behind wins, therefore St. Louis will have to worry about Braves scoring runs until the final out of the game.


----------



## southGAlefty

OH MY GOSH what kind of HORSE CRAP umpire crew did we get tonight????


----------



## PappyHoel

southGAlefty said:


> OH MY GOSH what kind of HORSE CRAP umpire crew did we get tonight????



I would have thrown my beer can if I was at the stadium too.  Horrible call, this could cost us the game!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

southGAlefty said:


> OH MY GOSH what kind of HORSE CRAP umpire crew did we get tonight????





PappyHoel said:


> I would have thrown my beer can if I was at the stadium too.  Horrible call, this could cost us the game!



For us who do not have access to pay TV TBS & are watching it online on the web scoreboards, what happened??? 

The ESPN scoreboard had a message about a game delay due to debris on the field. 


EDIT:  I finally wised up & turned the radio on for game updates so hope they offer some explanations.


----------



## oyster

This is unbelievable, horrible call


----------



## Muddyfoots

PappyHoel said:


> I would have thrown my beer can if I was at the stadium too.  Horrible call, this could cost us the game!



Me too. Don't blame them at all.

That was HORRIBLE!


----------



## PappyHoel

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> For us who do not have access to pay TV TBS & are watching it online on the web scoreboards, what happened???
> 
> The ESPN scoreboard had a message about a game delay due to debris on the field.



The umps ruled an infield fly rule on a ball that wasnt caught in the middle of the outfield.  Bases would have been loaded one out.  Now there's 2 outs man on 2nd and 3rd.  Horse pucky...game has been placed under protest.  Cans and bottles still being thrown


----------



## PappyHoel

OMG they are letting it stand!


----------



## southGAlefty

I'd have chunked everything I could get my hands on I think. This is freaking OUTRAGEOUS


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

PappyHoel said:


> The umps ruled an infield fly rule on a ball that wasnt caught in the middle of the outfield.  Bases would have been loaded one out.  Now there's 2 outs man on 2nd and 3rd.  Horse pucky...game has been placed under protest.  Cans and bottles still being thrown



Many thank-you's!

Braves were robbed of an out.


----------



## southGAlefty

Why did the karma of Green Bay decide to take it out on Atlanta?


----------



## PappyHoel

How about that chipper last hit!


----------



## PappyHoel

Bottom of the 9th, 2 outs I may have a heart attack tieing run on home plate


----------



## PappyHoel

season over


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bud Selig, or whoever, will play Eric Holder on the protest.

Ridiculous!

94 wins ain't nothing to be ashamed of. Nice season for the Braves.

Thank YOU Chipper for all the years!


----------



## david w.

We came all this way just to have it taken away by a bad call.


----------



## PappyHoel

Historically bad call!


----------



## Muddyfoots

david w. said:


> We came all this way just to have it taken away by a bad call.



One call didn't make the difference, possibly, but it didn't help. Could have been a big inning.

Leaving 10, or 12, RISP was the difference.

Still a terrible call.


----------



## Nastytater

Terrible terrible call by the umps. Should have atleast been a replay evaluation in in such a drastic situation. I know they dont have replays in baseball,but that possibly caused the braves the game. A very important game at that!


----------



## biggdogg

it was a terribly bad call, but in the end, the defense and the lack of clutch hitting cost the braves that game. 4 runs scored as a direct result of throwing errors.


----------



## DSGB

Shocking is all I can say


----------



## oyster

It was a terrible call but the braves had plenty of opportunities they did not captilize on, but still you think what if the call would not have been made


----------



## DSGB

They have bases loaded and have to pitch to B Mac.

Aside from the game Francisco made three errors. I can't remember when they played that bad defensively.


----------



## Jake Allen

94 wins and a team has to roll the dice for one game?
Pathetic.
That umpire with the late call made some cash tonight.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Par fer the course!


----------

